# Cool Grey Suit CC Build



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey guys, 

I didn't really want to post a build thread because I don't upgrade the car frequently enough for it to be valid. However I did want to at least include some images of my recent air suspension setup. I had the compressors and tank mounted to the ceiling of the trunk which caused an great deal of noise when running. After getting the isolation plates, the noise is down a significant amount but still noticeable. The trunk setup is for functionality and not to be shown off so I wanted something that would allow me to still use my trunk floor without having to create a false floor or ditch the full spare.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

So far I've got the APR Stage 1 tune and the R8 coils in. I've installed the OEM foglights I snatched off my girlfriends 2010 CC but haven't been able to get them to turn on so I've put that to the side for now. I think the APR tune has a significant amount of civilized drivability while still being able to surprise you either on twisty roads or the highway. I'm very satisfied with it. I've got pics I'm prepping to post of the air setup soon. I welcome any feedback since this is a very humble documentation and might not see a lot of activity since I don't want to rush things. I'm trying to keep an OEM X sort of look with this since I quite fancy the lines of the CC as they are.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

This happy delivery turned into this... 








With the compressors hidden behind.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

🏻


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got most of the intake installed.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally got most of the intake installed.


🏻


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finished the install as best as I could.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

First piece to what will hopefully be a successful simple custom exhaust.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Currently awaiting the arrival of these to complete my ride height mission.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Got this finally taken care of last night. Drives so much better and lower. Have to acclimate myself since she's feeling the ground more.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Decided to get the euro light switch installed to run my foglights independently of the headlights. 








Tomorrow is the custom exhaust install and measurements for the development of a custom under body brace.


----------



## joenelson7687 (May 8, 2015)

Damn. Your car sits in the weeds. Love the it! :thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

joenelson7687 said:


> Damn. Your car sits in the weeds. Love the it!


Thanks man. I appreciate it 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Started working with the guys at Savage Chassis Engineering developing a rear lower under body brace for the CC and the mk6 gti. Today was the test fit of the first prototype. <br />


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Update on our Savage Chassis Engineering rear lower brace that's being developed. We're a couple days closer to TWO prototypes! What are thoughts on color for powder coating


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> Decided to get the euro light switch installed to run my foglights independently of the headlights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if you like the orange side markers, but I used the VCDS and changed the brightness, you can barely tell mine are on, so driving at me it appears just my fogs are on and not the markers also.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

More progress.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Also, guys, let me be quite clear. If you purchase the USP Forged intake system, the fitment is NOT SPOT ON. They seem to be using the teardrop duct system designed for the mk6 gti and not specifically for the CC. I've tried to work with them and have ended up having to accept the fact that I'll have to have someone cut into the bracket to get it to fit correctly


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

That's part of what I'm taking about. All their reference photos are off a gti.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

So this is the bracket that's supposed to connect the tear duct snorkel to the OEM dieting ducting of my CC. This is a system I got from USP Motorsports and I insisted that it didn't bolt up correctly between the teardrop duct and the OEM one. Off-course the DAMN thing almost fell through the engine just as I warned them. Always question your vendors.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Look the same as the APR


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Prototype Savage Chassis and Engineering lower rear brace installed and ready for some cornering. I can't wait for the group buy.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


I'm not sure how I'm to interpret that


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

From our first mockup, to our prototype pulled off my CC (brilliant for cornering) to the final tweaked variant! The Savage Chassis lower rear brace will be going back in permanently.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Before and after of the revised version of the Savage Chassis lower rear brace for my CC. Handles like a gti. Maybe better! Notice there's a lot more room since I'm running air.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Revised Savage Chassis rear lower 3 point brace installed and completely changing the handling game on my CC.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

We've got some new ideas coming up for the CC. Before this week is out, I should have upgraded larger drilled front rotors with Hawk pads, thanks to Airmax1. Thanks for your patience on that deal, sir. Also we'll have the boost pipes and throttle pipe upgraded to 3 inch aluminum, rewired air suspension with everything hidden but the tank, 42 Draft Design shifter bushings, Dieselgeek Sigma 6 short shifter, and Whiteline adjustable front swaybar endlinks! Also we'll have measurements down to have a custom baffled and reinforced oil pan as well as prepping for a cut-out valve for the 3 inch exhaust. All before the 19s arrive by the end of the week. Needless to say I'm excited to see the difference once we start testing with Savage Chassis!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

🏻


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

These came in today.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

️️


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Got the shifter taken care of with some additional bracket bushings and the Sigma 6 short shifter to keep things crisp.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

More goodies in the engine bay. Prototype Savage Chassis reinforced 2.0t oil pan and prototype intercooler hard pipe for the cold side.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got this taken care of.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Looking good. :thumbup: I preordered the lower brace too. :laugh:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mango_springroll said:


> Looking good.  I preordered the lower brace too.


 you did? That's awesome! You're going to love it! It'll drive like it's half the size! More stuff to come after the lower brace!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

She'll be lower with more camber in a couple weeks.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

A little more rear camber dialed in.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Got the front and back more closely matching.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

More camber progress in the front.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

#Obsessed
Looks great bro


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

Great looking car!
Any more pics of your air install? 
Looking to install my air over the Thanksgiving weekend:thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> #Obsessed
> Looks great bro


Thanks man! Progress is slow but steady!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Numitor said:


> Great looking car!
> Any more pics of your air install?
> Looking to install my air over the Thanksgiving weekend:thumbup:


I'll see what I can find for you bro. I initially had the compressors upside down with the tank and manifold but, even with isolation brackets, it was just too much vibration and noise. I eventually relocated the manifold and two 400 compressors to the space behind the driver's side tail light. So all you see in the trunk is the tank.


----------



## Numitor (Jul 9, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> I'll see what I can find for you bro. I initially had the compressors upside down with the tank and manifold but, even with isolation brackets, it was just too much vibration and noise. I eventually relocated the manifold and two 400 compressors to the space behind the driver's side tail light. So all you see in the trunk is the tank.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Since this, the compressors plumbing and management have been moved here... 








Behind the drivers side taillight


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. been following your build for a while, helluva job there, youre getting down-and-dirty low, dude! .. your ride is comming together real nice, specially with the custom fabricated parts - is your shop gonna sell those upgrades? .. enjoy the build and ride .. good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey man .. been following your build for a while, helluva job there, youre getting down-and-dirty low, dude! .. your ride is comming together real nice, specially with the custom fabricated parts - is your shop gonna sell those upgrades? .. enjoy the build and ride .. good luck!


I really appreciate that man! We hope to list those custom parts soon. We're still refining the chassis brace that we had a group buy for. The oil pan is already listed on the website. I've been running it for almost 2 months now without problems. We've got more upgrades in the works slowly and surely. I like to think of the build as a long run picture so it's fitting and revising.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

That back wheel is tucking nice. Hopefully we'll get the full suspension and alignment done before the year is up


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally found an exhaust tip that I like. I think we'll go a single side dual exhaust. To many quad exhaust jobs going on out there for no reason.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally found an exhaust tip that I like. I think we'll go a single side dual exhaust. To many quad exhaust jobs going on out there for no reason.


hey man ... thats cool - keep it simple, eh ... are you fabricating your own system - three inch all the way? .. what size is that tip? .. there are 92mm od gloss black audi tips out there that would be different .. keep up the fine build .. good luck!


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

I like the rear subframe bar, how can we order one? What other ideas do you have in store for the cc?


Suck it!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey man ... thats cool - keep it simple, eh ... are you fabricating your own system - three inch all the way? .. what size is that tip? .. there are 92mm od gloss black audi tips out there that would be different .. keep up the fine build .. good luck!


The exhaust was fabricated by Savage Chassis and Engineering as a prototype. We kinda wanted to see what we could do. Despite how some companies presume to advertise 3 inch exhaust, it really isn't. So I went 3 inch from the turbo back with a single 2 chamber muffler and resonator delete. At the rear subframe, they're isn't enough room to keep the exhaust at the 3 inch so most companies reshape the pipe from round to oval when it approaches the subframe at the back. What we did was just taper to 2.5 inches then back to 3 inches. The tips are 4 inches. I'll be running two of them!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

92vrcorrado said:


> I like the rear subframe bar, how can we order one? What other ideas do you have in store for the cc?
> 
> 
> Suck it!


I'm glad you like it. We haven't listed it on the website yet so it's a custom request. We're currently revising the brace with new welds and finished and putting it through another couple days of testing on the CC. You're interested in having Savage Chassis make you one?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> The exhaust was fabricated by Savage Chassis and Engineering as a prototype .. 3 inch from the turbo back with a single 2 chamber muffler and resonator delete .. taper to 2.5 inches then back to 3 inches. The tips are 4 inches ..


That's it .. love the setup, keeping it so simple and functional ... is this going to be a custom order when you have it all sorted out or are ya'll gonna pump out a few for a group buy? .. you're running stock turbo and cat delete? ... keep on modding dude .. good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> That's it .. love the setup, keeping it so simple and functional ... is this going to be a custom order when you have it all sorted out or are ya'll gonna pump out a few for a group buy? .. you're running stock turbo and cat delete? ... keep on modding dude .. good luck!


The exhaust? We're eventually hoping to list it on the website with options like a cut out valve and such. Currently it'll just be a local in house service for those that know. Currently I'm running a stock turbo and catless downpipe with the rear muffler deleted. Hoping for a richer sound once we start development on our charge pipes. I appreciate the line man. I'm trying to keep it very simple and unique as a driver's car. A group buy for the exhaust would probably be possible but we're not sure there would be a demand for it since no body know us.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> That's it .. love the setup, keeping it so simple and functional ... is this going to be a custom order when you have it all sorted out or are ya'll gonna pump out a few for a group buy? .. you're running stock turbo and cat delete? ... keep on modding dude .. good luck!


We are always willing to do custom orders of we have a test car to check fitting on!


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> I'm glad you like it. We haven't listed it on the website yet so it's a custom request. We're currently revising the brace with new welds and finished and putting it through another couple days of testing on the CC. You're interested in having Savage Chassis make you one?


Yes, hit me up with a pm


Suck it!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Hopefully this should be a good look to finish off the exhaust


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Almost done!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

They are huge!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> They are huge!


Like my girls tits!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Not only are these tips a great functional look but you probably don't notice at first that I had the tips staggered and the slash cut reoriented sideways to follow the curvature of the bumper as best we could.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Are they 4"?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


>


yeah man ... love them georgia peaches ... enjoy the ride!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Are they 4"?


Yup, they're 4


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/146992231
Just a test to see if I could successfully upload video. Enjoy


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

joenelson7687 said:


> Damn. Your car sits in the weeds. Love the it! :thumbup:


Looks sweet


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

More and more, this USP Motorsports intake is just coming apart and it hasn't even been a year. This will be the second time I'm going to end up getting into an argument with them over the craftsmanship of their product. The screws seem to have either disappeared or stripped and fallen into the canister. If this is happening from vibration alone, it's no surprise since their tear duct system doesn't work.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> More and more, this USP Motorsports intake is just coming apart and it hasn't even been a year. This will be the second time I'm going to end up getting into an argument with them over the craftsmanship of their product. The screws seem to have either disappeared or stripped and fallen into the canister. If this is happening from vibration alone, it's no surprise since their tear duct system doesn't work.


Pos


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

airmax1 said:


> Pos


Yup. Might just make my own.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Yup. Might just make my own.












Or you upgrading! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Replacement rear rotors went in. Brembo rotors and brembo pads. Not really an upgrade as opposed to necessary maintenance.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> Yup. Might just make my own.


hey man .. yeah, that aint good - and dont use carbon fiber piping/housing, its just not effective! .. here's what i had for a while - stage one/short ram intake.. 










and then, once i fabricated my fog light grill, i added stage two of the intake with the filter behind the fog light housing ... good luck!

remember my post from august ...


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey man .. yeah, that aint good - and dont use carbon fiber piping/housing, its just not effective! .. here's what i had for a while - stage one/short ram intake..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty slick idea. I'm waiting to see what USP Motorsports is willing to do. I'd be shocked if this thing didn't have a warranty on since it only been a little over 6 months.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> Thats a pretty slick idea. I'm waiting to see what USP Motorsports is willing to do. I'd be shocked if this thing didn't have a warranty on since it only been a little over 6 months.


Hey man .. Folks at USP are very cool and back what they sell, I'm sure they'll sort you out .. Good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Version 2 of the Savage Chassis & Engineering reinforced oil pan. Testing of ver. 1 has been a great success.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Lookin real good .. Is that a completely new formed pan or have they welded plates on the bottom of the pan? Any internal mods to the pan?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> Lookin real good .. Is that a completely new formed pan or have they welded plates on the bottom of the pan? Any internal mods to the pan?


It's a reinforced OEM pan. The inside of the bottom and the outside have been reinforced with a minimum of 3/8 inch steel plating.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

A little project pulled off by good company and Jim Ellis VW of Kennesaw 
[https://youtu.be/upb8y7pBsok


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Really cool build thread


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

specialagentperry said:


> Really cool build thread


Thank you sir. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Like the video bro 


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Got this spulen turbo outlet pipe with turbo muffler delete in the mail today


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

We're almost done!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

We've got progress!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Did you take a old vs new pic?


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

92vrcorrado said:


> Did you take a old vs new pic?
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


I didn't. I still have to get a different bracket made so I can take a pic of the stock or in a week.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Installed the Maxton front lip this morning to accentuate the low slung look of the car and a a happy alternative to the R line front valance. I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Small but pleasant mod to the corners that's more interesting than simply clear corners


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

What did you do to color them?

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

specialagentperry said:


> What did you do to color them?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


I used Dragon laminate. I'm gonna make sure they last the next couple of weeks and then consider doing the headlights or taillights


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

First version of our prototype recirculating catch can system. As you can see the catch can has a line recirculating oil through the baffles back to the reinforced oil pan! This removes the need to empty the catch can! First week of testing starts today! The only downside was the Spulen bracket unit came with really dodgy bolts so we've had to upgrade those. #maintenancefree #slammedlivesmatter #savagesolutions #mk6 #mk6gti #mk7gti #vwcc


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Hopefully this custom splitter from Strafe Design will be fitted within the week


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Test fit compete for now. Right before the drive to the Riverside Chattanooga show.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Debut of the custom front lip at the Riverside Chattanooga show


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Fourth time is apparently the new charm.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

What part of Ga? I'm in Kennesaw and work in Alpharetta and I'm sure I've never seen such a cool CC rolling around. I've seen a couple of cool white ones, tho.

AJ


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

mcseforsale said:


> What part of Ga? I'm in Kennesaw and work in Alpharetta and I'm sure I've never seen such a cool CC rolling around. I've seen a couple of cool white ones, tho.
> 
> AJ


Any cool white ones wrapped?


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

No wrapped ones. Black roofs, tho.



airmax1 said:


> Any cool white ones wrapped?


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

mcseforsale said:


> No wrapped ones. Black roofs, tho.












She's wrapped in CF.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mcseforsale said:


> What part of Ga? I'm in Kennesaw and work in Alpharetta and I'm sure I've never seen such a cool CC rolling around. I've seen a couple of cool white ones, tho.
> 
> AJ


I'm actually in kennesaw as well. Work in Marietta.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm usually moving around Kennesaw & Acworth but I keep it low key.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm honestly quite satisfied with the test of the front splitter. I got some hate over it which was a refreshing reminder that I don't do this for the approval of others and certainly not for the approval of those that I don't even remotely consider my peers nor do I value there opinions. Cheers to the haters!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rather impressed to find out that Maxton Design is using my car for their main website!


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

What is there to hate? Looks good. Not for me because it would last one time on a parking block but that's my problem! :banghead:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

WILLCCU said:


> What is there to hate? Looks good. Not for me because it would last one time on a parking block but that's my problem! :banghead:


Our European car scene can be very self absorbed and fickle. A lot of people believe their interpretation of their car to be the standard that everyone should follow. It's a bit of a narcissistic complex but it creates a mentality where fellow enthusiasts think their criticism is more important than their encouragement of new directions. I'm on air so I can always raise the front of the lip. Plus you can also get APR support rods to angle the very edge up. I just didn't install mind since it's flush against the Maxton lip.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see them hate on mine... if it ever gets installed :laugh:


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Does the word Hembree mean anything? 

AJ



airmax1 said:


> She's wrapped in CF.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

No, it doesn't. What is it?



mcseforsale said:


> Does the word Hembree mean anything?
> 
> AJ


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I still think you could vent it and also use it as a shield!



Nethers said:


> Can't wait to see them hate on mine... if it ever gets installed :laugh:


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

It's a road in Alpharetta that I see a white CC on that looks amazingly like the one in the above picture with the red grill emblem.

AJ



VRBehavior said:


> No, it doesn't. What is it?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mcseforsale said:


> It's a road in Alpharetta that I see a white CC on that looks amazingly like the one in the above picture with the red grill emblem.
> 
> AJ


That could probably be the same car.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Where's that show?

AJ




VRBehavior said:


> That could probably be the same car.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mcseforsale said:


> Where's that show?
> 
> AJ


that particular show was in Chattanooga Tennessee


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got this bit of detail wrapped up


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm happy with it


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes! That is the very same car. I saw it yesterday on Hardscrabble road in Roswell, Ga. Looked like a young guy driving it. It's got the red front emblem and a wrapped roof. That's definitely the same car.

I pass his house every day...twice.

AJ




VRBehavior said:


> that particular show was in Chattanooga Tennessee


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

mcseforsale said:


> Yes! That is the very same car. I saw it yesterday on Hardscrabble road in Roswell, Ga. Looked like a young guy driving it. It's got the red front emblem and a wrapped roof. That's definitely the same car.
> 
> I pass his house every day...twice.
> 
> AJ


Lol, thank you for the compliments aka young guy!
Say hi next time you pass bye, maybe you can come out with us Sunday at Redbrick.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, young is relative.  Why are they tearing up your lawn, BTW? Looks like a monumental construction effort.

AJ



airmax1 said:


> Lol, thank you for the compliments aka young guy!
> Say hi next time you pass bye, maybe you can come out with us Sunday at Redbrick.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

mcseforsale said:


> Well, young is relative.  Why are they tearing up your lawn, BTW? Looks like a monumental construction effort.
> 
> AJ


Little state and city surprise coming your way. This is not the place or the time to talk about it. What color is your cc?


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Gotcha  Mine's shadow blue metallic. Bone stock '10 Sport 6MT. I'm the middle-aged balding teenager driving it. I drive a desk for a living over by North Point mall.





AJ



airmax1 said:


> Little state and city surprise coming your way. This is not the place or the time to talk about it. What color is your cc?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mcseforsale said:


> Gotcha  Mine's shadow blue metallic. Bone stock '10 Sport 6MT. I'm the middle-aged balding teenager driving it. I drive a desk for a living over by North Point mall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to lower it and tune it


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> Time to lower it and tune it


4x4 stats there boy!


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

VRBehavior said:


> Time to lower it and tune it


Lol. Wonder how I'd get that through the executive branch? Really though this is truly a fun car. 

Sent from my LGLS620 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Updating the rear chassis brace and then front sway bar next.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Very successful tint installation by the experts at Artistic Tint and Detail. Going back for dragon laminate on the headlights and pinstripe installation


----------



## specialagentperry (Nov 19, 2015)

Sweet

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

specialagentperry said:


> Sweet
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally replaced the windshield before the weekend European Experience show in Savanah! Time for a quick tint!


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

Hope to see you down in Savannah, I am heading down Saturday. Not showing, but going to enjoy the show. Do you know of any CC Meets?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Eurofication said:


> Hope to see you down in Savannah, I am heading down Saturday. Not showing, but going to enjoy the show. Do you know of any CC Meets?


I think there's only a handful of CCs that are going to be down there. Possibly less than 10 and 3 of them will be rolling with me. We're currently trying to get a CC meet going. I'll be posted up at the Savage Chassis & Engineering tent.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Total success finding choice locations to shoot. Definitely turning up my dampening after the nightmare ride creeping over the cobblestone!


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

Dude. Your ride is sick. Following this thread since the beginning but this last picture just blew my mind. Tinting all the lights or making them all green was a fantastic choice. 👍

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

jacobroufa said:


> Dude. Your ride is sick. Following this thread since the beginning but this last picture just blew my mind. Tinting all the lights or making them all green was a fantastic choice. 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. Glad you like the progress. Those are just teaser shots.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Successful shots at Tybee Beach, Savannah.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

Hey man .. Looking real sharp dude! .. Was waiting to see who would be first to pickup on the 'natural' pin stripping lines of the cc - that looks classy - is it hand-painted? .. Enjoy the ride .. Good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> Hey man .. Looking real sharp dude! .. Was waiting to see who would be first to pickup on the 'natural' pin tripping lines of the cc - that looks classy - is it hand-painted? .. Enjoy the ride .. Good luck!


No. Silver reflective pinstripe vinyl. Wasn't sure how I felt about it initially. But the interesting thing if that because the lower trim is the same finish sometimes, you can't even notice the pinstripe. Very subtle effect.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Next stage of the build is a bit spread out. I was able to do some business with Kerma TDI at the European Experience show in Savannah and picked up one of their Polaris FIS module. This is going to be just in time for my stage 2 + update when APR is ready. That's more telemetry than I know what to do with but it's very OEM looking and cheaper than a P3 gauge. I'm also looking to see what sort of real-time boost pressures and power I'm running before I start building a big turbo kit. After that, I've got a BFI stage 3 clutch kit with lightened flywheel, stainless steel clutch line, and billet clutch bleed scheduled to go in. I'm pretty excited about what the changes will feel like. Thought I should update those of you that are following the build.


----------



## neverfading09 (Oct 20, 2015)

Damn man. Your ride is one of the coldest ones I've seen. Very tastefully done.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

neverfading09 said:


> Damn man. Your ride is one of the coldest ones I've seen. Very tastefully done.


Thanks so much! I appreciate the compliment. Its coming along slowly.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Prowling green goblin


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got my Kerma TDI Polaris FIS module installed and running today. Install was easier than I anticipated. 
https://vimeo.com/167683998


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Prowling green goblin


My God that splitter is gorgeous 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> My God that splitter is gorgeous
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Thanks sir


----------



## jacobroufa (Jun 18, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Finally got my Kerma TDI Polaris FIS module installed and running today. Install was easier than I anticipated.
> https://vimeo.com/167683998


Did that module give you the four corners TPMS readout or is that an OEM thing somehow?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

jacobroufa said:


> Did that module give you the four corners TPMS readout or is that an OEM thing somehow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


That's actually OEM in the 2012


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got the APR stage 2 update handled directly from the source with features included. They didn't disappoint. Can't to add the stage 3 clutch to the mix.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

https://vimeo.com/168417300


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Did a slight upgrade to the rear brakes, thanks to Max.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Big turbo build begins in a couple weeks! Along with finishing up the suspension and air suspension! Very excited to hopefully debut all the changes at the next Gears and Beers meet. Parts list coming soon.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Pag Parts EFR turbo kit ordered with upgraded Tial wastegate, Supertech heavy duty valve springs, Supertech INCONEL exhaust valves, and Maestro Suite. 
Handling the pressure will be a Treadstone intercooler. 
Keeping a steady hand will be BFI Stage 3 clutch kit, BFI stage 1 motor mounts, and heavy weight shift knob just for happiness. 
More mods to list coming soon.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Also, I've got an upgraded pair of compressors on the way along with a full management upgrade to V3 3H management. H&R 26mm sway bars front and rear, adjustable front sway bar endlinks from Whiteline, Super pro front control arm bushings, and Super Pro adjustable rolling center correcting ball joints. I'll hold off on the interior upgrades until I can take pics.


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. looking forward to your build and final outcome, its going to be one badass machine dude .. hope you are following Hyde16's PAG parts EFR turbo kit - it is a monster man! .. btw, i dont recall, but have you upgraded your rear main seal to the ina one yet? if not, definitely do it .. also, ask him for other mods available - he delivers quality performance replacements that definitely outlast the oem .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey man .. looking forward to your build and final outcome, its going to be one badass machine dude .. hope you are following Hyde16's PAG parts EFR turbo kit - it is a monster man! .. btw, i dont recall, but have you upgraded your rear main seal to the ina one yet? if not, definitely do it .. also, ask him for other mods available - he delivers quality performance replacements that definitely outlast the oem .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!


HYDE16 and I have chatted. He's helped me make my decision. Although I'm going with a slightly smaller EFR turbocharger and my build won't be as extreme. Between talking with him and Arnold at Pag Parts, I've got the build blueprints ready so far. Just adding some last minute details.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

First part of the build is in. Even the tiny pieces matter! APR metal shift bracket, to complete the full solution Savage Chassis and Engineering put together for me.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Ruby red neochrome tint wrapped up


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> H&R 26mm sway bars front and rear


H&R doesn't offer a 26mm rear sway bar for the FWD CC (only the 4motion), your choices are 22mm or 24mm


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> H&R doesn't offer a 26mm rear sway bar for the FWD CC (only the 4motion), your choices are 22mm or 24mm


I would disagree. 

http://www.etektuning.com/h-r-sport...attro-2-0t-3-2l-tdi-cc-passat-4-motion-r32-r/


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

A more accurate look at the change to the taillights


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

VRBehavior said:


> I would disagree.
> 
> http://www.etektuning.com/h-r-sport...attro-2-0t-3-2l-tdi-cc-passat-4-motion-r32-r/


:facepalm:
That's for the 4motion cars (which I said above), you're FWD though :screwy:
http://www.hrsprings.com/application/search/results/38/965/2011

carry on


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

More bits and pieces for the build!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Hopefully all going in before the end of the month.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

So many goodies it's unreal!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Subframe dead-set bolt kit arrived


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Post a review of that if you don't mind good sir, I want to see if it's worth it.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AndyGC said:


> Post a review of that if you don't mind good sir, I want to see if it's worth it.


The deadset kit it totally worth it. Tightens up the front end :thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> Post a review of that if you don't mind good sir, I want to see if it's worth it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


There actually not a bad idea. Lord knows I've been dealing with this clunking for too long. And I've also got a friend with the Tyrolsport one's as well so I can include his comparison input as far as if there's a quality difference along with the price difference.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I sure hope it fixes the problem, because there's no point in replacing the bolts with oems if they'll get sloppy again. I was skeptical about the kit because I haven't seen a descriptive review of it yet. Seems like you'll do the job however 🖒

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

CTS has a cheaper set than what Tyrolsport will charge. VW also has made a revision for those bolts with the spacers but the effectiveness of that is dependent on how aggressive your drop is. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> .. VW also has made a revision for those bolts with the spacers but the effectiveness of that is dependent on how aggressive your drop is ..


hey man .. if you're on stock suspension and want to cure the "noisy subframe" issue, then two of the vag bolts (
N90823501) used on audis along with the spacers (7M3499349A) will solve it .. good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Supertech heavy duty valve springs, titanium retainers, and INCONEL exhaust valves just arrived!


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

️


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

More parts arriving for the Big T build! Fluidampr, GFB diverter top, and diverter valve relocation kit!


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Love this tread man

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Parts counter is looking good.
Can't wait to see the install. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Speaking of, I screwed up and bought two diverter valve relocation kits. Anyone interested before I send it back? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

How much?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> How much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


$200 shipped 📦


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Speaking of, I screwed up and bought two diverter valve relocation kits. Anyone interested before I send it back?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Unitronic? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> Unitronic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yes sir


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got here.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Some OEM+ updates going in!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Trying to take care of the details


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Highline emblem camera, RNS 510, and APR aluminum shift bracket to work with the Savage Chassis shifter solution package they set up for me to wrap up the night. I'll have to test the GPS antenna in the next couple days.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Weren't able to wrap up the shift bracket and we've still got the wiring to finish up on the camera as well as the center console to swap to euro spec. So far, still made some OEM plus progress and got the GPS to pull an accurate position!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Much thanks to MikeinNJ for coming through in my time of need. This is why I still have faith in the forums! 

Part number is: 3C0971502B<br />
<br />
Here you go: https://www.ecstuning.com/b-genuine-volkswagen-audi-parts/bracket/3c0971502b/<br />
<br />
I just used two pieces of sticky velcro to stick it in (for now). I might buy this in my next ECS order for the full OEM install. I bought my camera setup off of GCPTuning for $350, including module and factory wiring harness. Install was a little less than two hours. The camera works, but I can't seem to calibrate the camera in VCDS. It's enabled, but it won't accept my coding when I change the model code to '08' for the CC. Image quality is surprisingly not quite as good as the Chinese knockoff flipup cam that crapped out on me last year. <br />
<br />
Here's a guide in case you need it: https://ddm.se/Kufatec_genuine_VAG_back-up_camera_installation_Passat_CC.pdf<br />
<br />
Here's a screenshot of the new OEM camera, the lines work, and even display a line when something seems to get too close to the car:<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />
And for reference, here is my old knockoff cam, with better, non-squished picture quality:<br />
<br />







<br />
<br />
Good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

So the heavy lifting begins at Savage Chassis and Engineering! Supertech INCONEL exhaust valves, valve springs, intake valves, and titanium retainers going in. Swapping out the factory dual mass flywheel for a single mass that's part of the BFI stage 3 clutch kit affair. Stainless steel clutch lines and aluminum clutch bleeder will be joining along with a Treadstone intercooler, Savage made intercooler piping, Fluidampr, GFB diverter valve top, Unitronics diverter valve relocation kit will be joining the ranks for the first stage of the overhaul!








Those can go! 








Tensioners and water pump will be updated while the heart is out!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking good!

While you've got it all open and are replacing the tensioners, check all of your sprockets and chain for wear.
We've been seeing more and more TSI chain failures (not related to the tensioner taking a crap) due to excessive chain and sprocket tooth wear.
The one thing that we have found that ties a majority of the cars together is that they're almost all Passats and CCs with service histories of 10k oil changes.
Our working theory is that most of the GTI and GLI vehicles we service are a little more enthusiast-oriented than the typical Passat and CC owner.
And I'm not singling out people on this forum, you guys definitely get under the hood of your cars and do a great job of modifying them where you can.
It's just that the average adult that owns one of these may not check their oil level, and these things can burn some oil.
So if you figure burning about a quart every 5k is normal, you're two quarts low at 10k, and that causes chain wear because the chain or related components aren't properly lubricated.
Since I picked up my CC used, I pulled my chain cover and checked for any wear. So far after using Liqui Moly MOS2 oil additive for the past 30k I'm happy to report no wear added.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looking good!
> 
> While you've got it all open and are replacing the tensioners, check all of your sprockets and chain for wear.
> We've been seeing more and more TSI chain failures (not related to the tensioner taking a crap) due to excessive chain and sprocket tooth wear.
> ...


That's good to know since the tensioners, chain, and water pump are all getting swapped out!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

The optometry work begins!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> The optometry work begins!


What did you use to separate them?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> What did you use to separate them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Sourced it to Overlit Customs. They have to be baked off. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

The projector etching has been a success!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Progress coming along with the details!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Progress coming along swimmingly


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Amber delete completed!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Almost wrapped up.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

What shrouds did you go with?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> What shrouds did you go with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Panamera


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Another major bit just arrived. Built to spec but we'll see if they actually fit.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Sweet to know they fit as I just ordered those.....
Any trimming I should be aware of? Did you opt for Halo's as well?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> Sweet to know they fit as I just ordered those.....
> Any trimming I should be aware of? Did you opt for Halo's as well?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Val at Overlit Customs did the retrofit for me. He probably did some trimming but he said it was a tight fit. I have switchback halos pre wired in to slave to the turn signals but those are in the very rear of the shroud


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn bro it's looking good... Any news and that bar that we discussed a while back?


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

92vrcorrado said:


> Damn bro it's looking good... Any news and that bar that we discussed a while back?
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


The sway bar? You were correct! They listed it wrong on. The website. I'm picking up an old APR 27mm that apparently isn't sold anymore off a friends GTI. It SHOULD fit but I'm in no rush because I'm curious as to how the front 26mm will work with the rear Stern brace first.


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

I think we were talking about the brace you were trying to help them design if I remember correctly


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

http://savagechassis.com/collections/cc-chassis-suspension/products/stern-rear-subframe-brace

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

92vrcorrado said:


> I think we were talking about the brace you were trying to help them design if I remember correctly
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


Here it is.
http://savagechassis.com/collections/cc-chassis-suspension/products/stern-rear-subframe-brace

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Val at Overlit Customs did the retrofit for me. He probably did some trimming but he said it was a tight fit. I have switchback halos pre wired in to slave to the turn signals but those are in the very rear of the shroud


Do you have contact info for them. The only thing I can find is on Facebook.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> Do you have contact info for them. The only thing I can find is on Facebook.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yup. PM me 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

92vrcorrado said:


> I think we were talking about the brace you were trying to help them design if I remember correctly
> 
> 
> 2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


Yea so the brace we actually designed went south. We honestly didn't have the fabrication support to keep it consistent. The prototype I had on mine was actually screwing up the rear alignment and I went through new rear tires on less than 5 months. Turns out that was because they were bolted up to the toe/heel adjustment point. So we decided to just start carrying the Stern unit. Cost to customer would be too much to adapt a Stern unit to the level of stiffness we had in the prototype. That's probably why you don't see a lot of Stern braces being sold despite them being good components. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Another piece to the puzzle accounted for. Now to put it all together while waiting for the turbo and start breaking in the clutch.


----------



## Richiehero (Jul 19, 2016)

Where are you guys finding these parts? Any way you guys can post some links?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Richiehero said:


> Where are you guys finding these parts? Any way you guys can post some links?


Ummmm HPA Motorsports, USP Motorsports, integrated engineering, ECS Tuning, etc 😒

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richiehero (Jul 19, 2016)

Appreciate it man. Thanks.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Had the hood up last night (checking oil, filling washer fluid) and contemplating pulling the intake for valve cleaning. I was like "damn, that stock intake is a plastic mess. It'd sure look better with an HPA intake". Love that thing!

AJ


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man ... youre gonna luv the hpa stuff .. a bit late, but i wonder if Daryl suggested meth/h2o ports on the runners - theyd do it free of charge ... my hpa intake is ready to go, and i'll need their dsg tune to really enjoy it .. good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Richiehero said:


> Appreciate it man. Thanks.


No problem. I'll help anyway I can.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey man ... youre gonna luv the hpa stuff .. a bit late, but i wonder if Daryl suggested meth/h2o ports on the runners - theyd do it free of charge ... my hpa intake is ready to go, and i'll need their dsg tune to really enjoy it .. good luck!


Ports have already been done! 😁


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Ummmm HPA Motorsports, USP Motorsports, integrated engineering, ECS Tuning, etc 😒
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Head is back from the machine shop with Supertech valve springs, titanium retainers, intake valves, and INCONEL exhaust valves. Now to put the motor back together since the shop has delayed the build extensively.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm ashamed to say that the shop that I work with, Savage Chassis and Engineering is nothing but a less than half rate shack who's owner lies, steals, and cheats people out of money. This shop has no accountability and I will be towing my car out of there after its sat for a month. Details to come soon. No one should ever have to have their car butchered like mine has been









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry to hear that man. I hope you get your car put together by someone who cares. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

OMG

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

This is what I was forced to pay a grand for. Savage Chassis and Engineering treated my car like a trash can. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> This is what I was forced to pay a grand for. Savage Chassis and Engineering treated my car like a trash can.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Damn sounds almost like lash volkswagen up in whiteplains NY

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

That's ridiculous. I was about to buy the stern bar from them and now I'll be taking my business somewhere else. That's absolutely terrible.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

I just checked out their website and the pics do NOT look like the shop I see in the pic. Lucky I live in 30066 and not up there, I might have taken my car there. Man, I'd get a lawyer for that mess. And, I'm generally not litigious. 

AJ


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I also had the brace on my list. Not anymore. Such BS, I agree with the previous person. I would definitely get a lawyer involved. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Person? PERSON?! I'm a superstar! Mom said so!



AJ




unctucker said:


> I also had the brace on my list. Not anymore. Such BS, I agree with the previous person. I would definitely get a lawyer involved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

mcseforsale said:


> Person? PERSON?! I'm a superstar! Mom said so!
> 
> 
> 
> AJ












Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Simply awesome.

AJ


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. really feelin for ya, that surely sux .. its crazy if they are getting away with what they have done to your car .. it looks like they treat all of the 'project' cars like crap, how do they stay in business, do they even know how to tear apart an engine and put it all back together .. perhaps they got overwhelmed, more like 'savage amusement', eh .. all the best to you with the rebuild, hopefully there is a reputable shop nearby .. keep us posted on how you get it all sorted out .. good luck, mate!


----------



## 92vrcorrado (Feb 12, 2007)

Damn bro! I thought you were doing the work yourself. How don't understand how people get away with this kind of stuff. 


2014 CC R Line, 2013 CC Sport +


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

The Coolgreysuit is being packed up and sent over an hour away to Eurofed Automotive. They come highly and repeatedly recommended by a lot of local VW enthusiasts! I'm hoping that they're up to the challenge of fixing everything. 

I stuffed the car full of as many goodies as possible; custom built Ceika BBK, APR rear swaybar, H&R front swaybar, HPA cast high flow intake manifold, GFB DV top, Unitronics DV relocation kit, Airlift V. 3 3H/3P management, and Treadstone front mount intercooler. The turbo has been rerouted in transit directly to them so we'll see how they fare.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

A little sneak peek of something different being put together while she's under the knife 🔪









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Arnold at Pag Parts referred me to Scott Williams at US Rally Team for a more comprehensive conversation about water meth. I've never had a more in-depth informative conversation about water meth ever! Scott answered all my questions, listened to what my concerns were, took into consideration the performance goals weighed against my need to have a DEPENDABLE daily driver, and made me feel absolutely comfortable about running my first fully customizable water meth kit on a big turbo build! If you want to be INFORMED and not TOLD how to make decisions and spend your money on your build, definitely make sure you speak to Scott and check out the usrallyteam.com website. We need more supporters like him in the enthusiast's scene guys! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> That's ridiculous. I was about to buy the stern bar from them and now I'll be taking my business somewhere else. That's absolutely terrible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


That Stern brace is actually worth the money. I think you can get it from a different website that owns Stern; Pure MS (MotorSports). Its more forgiving than the beta one we tested (garbage and will **** up your rear alignment) but its definitely a good investment.

I was able to meet with the chaps at Eurofed Automotive while they were showcasing at the 2nd annual Treffen South. They've, so far, made sure to stay in communication with me and insisted that I come out to meet them and meet the techs that will be working on the car. I was able to go over details of the build and realistic goals as far as a time frame. We were even able to speak with their in-house chap that'll be dyno-tuning the car so that we could agree on a realistic initial goal for power before considering water/meth. 

It is ironic that they actually established their business in 2014, the same year as Savage Chassi but they operate with a very customer-centric attitude. Work on the CC will begin tomorrow since the turbo kit has arrived and I'll keep any followers updated. Hopefully, in 2 weeks, we'll have a finished car and just cosmetics and optimizations left.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

That's great to hear!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> That's great to hear!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. They'll be just in time for the new wheels to arrive while I break in the clutch and get final dyno numbers. Hoping to have it all put together before SlammedEnuff and also OEM


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

The good chaps at Eurofed have begun the long journey to finishing the big turbo build that began and was utterly mishandled in a nightmarish way by Savage Chassis and engineering. Notice the distinctive difference between a shop that takes pride in it's work place and one that doesn't care enough to even be presentable. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Paid a thousand dollars plus for the timing chain kit and update with Savage Chassis and Engineering to find out it wasn't done and the wrong gasket used 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

See a difference in work? 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

What SHOULD have been used below to avoid the **** show above. This is beyond incompetence! This is intentional neglect! 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Three gaskets on the brake vacuum pump for NO reason whatsoever! I fault myself for not identifying the level of incompetence Savage Chassis willfully exhibits! 










Missing control arm ball joint bolts. These are brand new SuperPro adjustable control arm ball joints that's Charles at Ngp hooked me up with! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

PPT EFR turbo manifold is on with fresh gasket and the head. Supertech intake valves, valve springs, titanium retainers, and INCONEL exhaust valves are locked down! The guys at Eurofed don't waste time !









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Timing is updated and cleaned up!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Missing control arm ball joint bolts. These are brand new SuperPro adjustable control arm ball joints that's Charles at Ngp hooked me up with!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Looking good! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Making splendid progress with Eurofed and the PPT EFR snail is mounted on! Couple more days and it's back in the motor!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Progress being made as more of the PPT EFR kit gets bolted on









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Closer and closer to engine drop at Eurofed!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

HPA manifold pre drilled for 💧 meth getting ready to go on next









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

PPT downpipe is bolted on! Again, even with more surprises and problems coming up from the previous shop, Eurofed Automotive wastes no time! 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry chaps but this excites me in the morning! 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Dayum! That thing's a monster. Looks like the new shop is taking good care of it. 

AJ


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

HPA cast manifold is installed and turbo is secured. Engine is preparing to go back into the car at Eurofed Automotive!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

The custom big brake kit fits snugly. I was a bit nervous about those calipers









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn. You'll be doing stoppies all over the place.

AJ


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mcseforsale said:


> Damn. You'll be doing stoppies all over the place.
> 
> AJ


Gonna need to stop almost 400hp 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

How big are those rotors? They look HUGE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

faroodi said:


> How big are those rotors? They look HUGE!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something like 14 inches 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

So 355mm? They look even bigger!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

faroodi said:


> So 355mm? They look even bigger!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think actually 365 or 385mm. I would need to look at the order again 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

380*32mm 15 inch rotors according to the order 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow ok. Are those what for the S5/S6?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Wow ok. Are those what for the S5/S6?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Custom built for the car. Never been bolted to anything but the CC 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Gotcha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm gonna have my 2 400cc VIAIR compressors and my Airlift Performance V2 management from my air suspension. Wiring won't be included and I used it for about a year. Selling for $700 OBO.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

They just barely fit and splendidly!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

VRBehavior said:


> They just barely fit and splendidly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Awesome
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Brake lines locked in and swaybar fitted along with the adjustable control arm ball joints secured.









Oil lines are secured and the EFR secured down as well. Getting closer to start up at Eurofed Automotive! 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I guess I'm on eBay now without knowing









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Closer and closer to wrap up!









Having multiple issues with Urotuning on this build though









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

BFI finally got around to sending me the motor mounts. Stage 1 on one side and 2 on the other.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

First start-up in almost two months! She's almost ready









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nibs21 (Aug 19, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Oil lines are secured and the EFR secured down as well. Getting closer to start up at Eurofed Automotive!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe its just me and my OCD aircraft mech ways, but id be figuring out a way to get that oil line off the turbine section of the turbo... 

Other than that, the car is looking great now that its coming together!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

nibs21 said:


> Maybe its just me and my OCD aircraft mech ways, but id be figuring out a way to get that oil line off the turbine section of the turbo...
> 
> Other than that, the car is looking great now that its coming together!


Man's got a point 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

True that. I spent a couple of years over at Pratt & Whitney in the assembly area in Middletown and that would not do. Also....if this thing starts and we don't get a video, there will be a riot.

AJ


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Video coming in a few days 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

I KNOW WHAT STATE YOU LIVE IN.

mwahahahahaha.

AJ



VRBehavior said:


> Lol
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

mcseforsale said:


> I KNOW WHAT STATE YOU LIVE IN.
> 
> mwahahahahaha.
> 
> AJ


It's getting a tune over the weekend and then we should start-up and consistent idle by next week. We're sorting out the air suspension currently. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> First start-up in almost two months! She's almost ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's going to pulling small dogs towards your car with a intake that huge Jesus Christ!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> It's going to pulling small dogs towards your car with a intake that huge Jesus Christ!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


LMAO! I'll take that as something to look forward to 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Almost back in one piece. Sorting out headlights and wiring and off to the dyno.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Almost back.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> Almost back ..


.. in a _howlin, growlin, smokin_ Cool Grey Suit ... finally, eh - right on Eurofed Automotive .. enjoy the ride .. good luck, mate!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> .. in a _howlin, growlin, smokin_ Cool Grey Suit ... finally, eh - right on Eurofed Automotive .. enjoy the ride .. good luck, mate!


Appreciated sir. Just a couple more days 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

First test drive successful!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I bet it's breaking necks 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> First test drive successful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

VirgoPHD said:


> congrats bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Dyno numbers should be done before the day is out provided there are no other delays









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## StellahVW (Jul 31, 2013)

Beastly!!! Can't wait to see the numbers that beast pushes.


----------



## mcseforsale (Jun 5, 2011)

Hmm. I keep listening to these pictures and I still don't hear anything. Strange.


AJ


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I just want to hear the suction that massive intake provides.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

unctucker said:


> I just want to hear the suction that massive intake provides.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You and me both! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Swung by Eurofed to fetch a thing









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

They've absolutely exceeded my expectations!








And they did a SLAMMING job getting these Ceika units to fit snug! We're not even done yet!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Tested out the custom job done by Val at Overlit Customs








I'm liking what I see 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nibs21 (Aug 19, 2016)

Those look slick! I checked out their website, and will definitely have to look into those halos they carry...:thumbup:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Car went back to Eurofed Automotive for ECU tuning and dyno time yesterday. Our goal is to get as CLOSE to 400whp as we can while still being reliable. The PPT EFR is capable of much more but I feel that anything above 400 isn't really reasonable for a car that is a daily driver. Also dropping in these Black Forest Industries motor mounts. I actually went with Stage 1 on the motor and Stage 2 on the transmission side since I've already got an aluminum solid dogbone insert. That should give me some compliance while being stout enough for almost double my Stage 2 power. We're also going to have the GFB diverter valve top installed and see if we can still use the Unitronics diverter valve relocation kit with a turbo that size









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffl1980 (Feb 24, 2011)

VRBehavior said:


> Car went back to Eurofed Automotive for ECU tuning and dyno time yesterday. Our goal is to get as CLOSE to 400whp as we can while still being reliable. The PPT EFR is capable of much more but I feel that anything above 400 isn't really reasonable for a car that is daily driver. Also dropping in these Black Forest Industries motor mounts. I actually went with Stage 1 on the motor and Stage 2 on the transmission side since I've already got an aluminum solid dogbone insert. That should give me some compliance while being stout enough for almost double my Stage 2 power. We're also going to have the GFB diverter valve top installed and see if we can still use the Unitronics diverter valve relocation kit with a turbo that size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, can't wait to here the numbers!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Hopefully she'll be ready with a tune for the weekend.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Decided that I should set another goal of sorting out the rest of the suspension. Since the Black Forest Industries motor mounts are in, I'm gonna finish off installation of SuperPro control arm bushings and Whiteline adjustable swaybar bushings front and back are en route. IDF adjustable rear upper control arms are ready to go as well! Shout out to Innovative Fabrication Design for sorting me out lightning fast on my drama! Other vendors should learn from them. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

After realizing that the EFR line build is creating more crank case pressure than my catch can will handled we went back to the OEM setup and the car no longer smokes at idle. Eurofed sorted that out and we've ordered a vented racing 🏁catch can to step up to the job as well. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Are you selling that catch can you took out?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> Are you selling that catch can you took out?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I'm probably going to do just that. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Couple of details arrived today for the suspension. They're heavier duty than I anticipated. Now just waiting on the remaining control arm bushings. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Got these successfully into the rear








These are next! 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorted out the booty for the day. Needs some low paint but I'm happy









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Dual vented race catch can arrived. Hopefully this should resolve the problems with crank case pressure.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rear suspension sorted out with rear control arm SuperPro bushings wrapping up the affair









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Dual vented race catch can arrived. Hopefully this should resolve the problems with crank case pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just know that if you run a VTA (Vent To Atmosphere) catch can you will notice a strong oily odor, and your engine bay will more than likely get a thin film of oil on everything due to the vapor.
We've even seen situations where you could see the vapor coming from under the hood. Not trying to rain on your parade or anything, just some food for thought. :beer:


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. ditto Charles on the vta mess .. I was wondering why you would do that with dd .. you will have an oily mess on your hands, not to mention dust/debris tacking on .. you could hose up both vents and place the vents under the car somewhere .. good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

We'll see what happens over time. A non vented one was creating too much crank case pressure with the EFR turbo strapped on and I ended up having to go back to an OEM setup temporarily 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rear diffuser is sorted out to match the front.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Couple of details arrived today for the suspension. They're heavier duty than I anticipated. Now just waiting on the remaining control arm bushings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do they work with the lowered front? Any clearance issues


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

d0wse said:


> How do they work with the lowered front? Any clearance issues


No because they're simply connecting the existing front swaybar to the control arm so you wouldn't have clearance issues there 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

All these pictures but we still don't know what it sounds like!!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

d0wse said:


> How do they work with the lowered front? Any clearance issues


I won't really know just yet because USP Motorsports sent me the wrong one. I'm hoping they sort it out but they're taking their time about it. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## d0wse (Nov 4, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> I won't really know just yet because USP Motorsports sent me the wrong one. I'm hoping they sort it out but they're taking their time about it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I meant like driving, are they short enough etc to drive low and not clunk or be outside of a normal working range. But it sucks they sent the wrong ones.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

d0wse said:


> I meant like driving, are they short enough etc to drive low and not clunk or be outside of a normal working range. But it sucks they sent the wrong ones.


Well you can adjust them shorter than factory for that purpose 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rear LED bulbs sorted from Deautokey and front custom projectors done by Overlit Customs! Full switch back function working.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Installing these this week! Big thanks to Brown Baggin CC Bobby and Forged for sourcing them for me. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

... looks like the checkbook/wallet is getting a bit lite there buddy - it was a lot fatter a while ago, eh! ... lovin the build, mate .. enjoy the ride .. good luck!

fyi .. check this out, it well make sure you can push your new monster to the limits, eh - all the time! .. better yet, stop by and talk to Paul, he is looking for an engine bay to help him sort this out quicker .. cheers!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I need to get something with a decent microphone because the exhaust is a bit rowdy sometimes. It overpowers my mic but filming at 4k is no problem.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

*Ceika Performance BBK*

So some chaps asked for an honest review of how the Ceika Performance BBK worked out. In all honesty, I stumbled upon them after realizing that a brand new TT-RS BBK was $2800 on some websites. I did some snooping around and happened upon them. Clearly, they don't have a US presence but I have some experience taking a chance with foreign vendors in the enthusiast scene. The first thing I liked about Ceika Performance is that their website allows for a fairly extensive level of customization. You can pick your rotor diameter, associated calipers, caliper color, trim color on the caliper logo, rotor hat color, drilled or slotted, etc. So it really allows you to customize to your application as reserved as you want or as aggressive as you want. At the time, the car was prepping for the Pag Parts EFR 6758 and I had already tossed my OEM brakes after getting to stage 2 with bolt ons.

Honestly, in my experience, the stock CC brakes aren't really appropriate for hard braking even with a Stage 1 tune and bolt ons. I had to take the upgraded drilled rotors and Hawk pads off my buddy Max's K04'd CC. I knew I'd be back in the same situation after getting the EFR kit installed. With customized anodized paint and specs, the Ceika Performance kit still cost less than brand new TT-RS brakes at the time. 

Ceika Performance also included the stainless steel brake lines, the pads for the 6 pot calipers, and even emailed me a couple times to have a conversation with me about what I wanted out of this kit to make sure they could provide for me what I really wanted. I applaud that sort of foresight. 

So what you care about is how it works. I was nervous that they wouldn't fit but the first drive I took the car home I almost smashed my face on the steering wheel just breathing on the brakes. Your braking behavior definitely needs to change because this system reacts pretty fast for something running on the stock master cylinder. As I acclimated to it, I got a lot more confident during my trial by fire driving home in complete traffic on the freeway. Even in moments where I felt that I got distracted, the minute I touched the brake pedal I could put a good car length between my nose and the tail of the braking car in front of me. It really gives me that piece of mind that even at triple digits I can scrub speed like someone just grabbed my car. 

The one thing I found out a few days later and liked is that if you apply brake pressure normally and slowly, the brakes don't bite your foot off and lock you up in the middle of the road. HOWEVER, if you get on the brakes quickly for whatever reason, it reacts with the same urgency. For any of you with a serious performance direction in your CC, having something that can stop you confidently and also react with equal amounts urgency as you do is a game changer to you feeling confident about enjoying your upgrades. Its a great investment and a good alternative for a bespoke setup and eyecandy for your front section. I'll post a pic of them.









Photo credits to Derik Garcia of DGS Photography 📷


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> Installing these this week! Big thanks to Brown Baggin CC Bobby and Forged for sourcing them for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much you got em for? Are they on the car, yet?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Stero1D said:


> How much you got em for? Are they on the car, yet?


I got a hookup so I can't speak on that 🤐 They should be on before the weekend is done. I'm switching from SuperPro units so I'm curious about the difference. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


> I got a hookup so I can't speak on that  They should be on before the weekend is done. I'm switching from SuperPro units so I'm curious about the difference.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Nice... im sure i got a better price than you thou 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Catch can is installed and decided to swap out to a larger intake.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Love when companies actually don't mind a little mutual promotion to help a build along!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

A little switch up in the works!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> A little switch up in the works!


hey man .. what you got going now? ... looking for an ic i see .. the beast needs to howl big, eh! .. i got an R one waiting to go in once I replace the cracked radiator core support .. good luck!


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> hey man .. what you got going now? ... looking for an ic i see .. the beast needs to howl big, eh! .. i got an R one waiting to go in once I replace the cracked radiator core support .. good luck!


Got an APR intercooler coming to me from Hyde16 and Pag Parts. Custom turbo outlet pipe is currently being made to increase flow a little. In the mean time, had some wiring and an LED light bar installed by Overlit Customs.









Should be less obvious once the bumper and lip go back on 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Replacement bumper and a new cleaner front splitter from Artwork Body Shop sorted out. It's a little conservative for my taste than what I'm used but easier to live with and stellar quality.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Replacement bumper and a new cleaner front splitter from Artwork Body Shop sorted out. It's a little conservative for my taste than what I'm used but easier to live with and stellar quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sideskirts installed to go with the rear diffuser and front splitter.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

What side skirts?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rather happy with the outcome thus far









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Now for some details for stepping lightly 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

VRBehavior said:


> Now for some details for stepping lightly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically, I sent back the GFB DV top and the SuperPro adjustable front sway bar endlinks. The GFB unit I'm going to be switching for the new GFB DVX that Hyde16 (sp?) has introduced with KMD Tuning and GFB to market. I think that will actually be a better fit for my EFR turbo application since the CC is a 6 speed. The SuperPro adjustable endlinks presented the same problem I had with the Whiteline units. At their minimal adjustment, they're still too long to install on a CC with air suspension. That forces the OEM front sway bar to come in contact with the front control arm. I'd shudder to think what would happen with the 26mm H&R (28mm? I should check) that I've got sitting waiting for install.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Make sure whoever is installing the H&R front bar is very careful. I've seen some of the bigger front bars damage the power steering module on vehicles that are too low.


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

I've even seen some guys build there own because there aren't any that are short enough. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> I've even seen some guys build there own because there aren't any that are short enough.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Whiteline apparently sells a universal heavy duty one that you cut to the length you want and then thread. I'm going to try the Ksport unit once it's back in stock and see if that helps. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Currently popping these on. Scandal!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally got the wheel and tire combo sorted out! NYE ready!


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

Gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Since the adjustable Whiteline and adjustable SuperPro units didn't work, third time is a charm with the Ksport adjustable swaybar endlinks


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Whiteline Anti lift kit installed. Toned down the rough vibration from the other bushings without losing the steering sensitivity that I was hoping for.









Also installed the APR intercooler and GFB DVX T9659. I left the BOV part all the way open since it's adjustable. Good sound but I'm definitely losing boost somewhere. The chaps at EF Automotive built me a new throttle pipe to go with the Forge intercooler hoses. Car runs a lot smoother and torque build up is smoother but I need to get it back up in the air to see about adjusting the BOV vent to a closed position. Maybe that will resolve my boost issues until dyno time. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Connected the OEM DV to the GFB block off plate and connected that back into. Boost issues are gone. The Whiteline anti lift kit is making living with a full suite of SuperPro bushings and BFI motor mounts significantly easier. EF Automotive just doesn't give up until they get it right! 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally sorted getting a stud conversion done with the new wheels. I'm fairly impressed with the ease of use and I'm going to enjoy playing with various color combinations!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorted out the stud conversion color coordination










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyGC (Dec 28, 2014)

You know I've been waiting (and I think other people as well) for a video of your car hauling ass! What's the hold up bro? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

AndyGC said:


> You know I've been waiting (and I think other people as well) for a video of your car hauling ass! What's the hold up bro? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still trying to schedule dyno time for a full tune. The Eurodyne software that came with the turbo kit isn't compatible with the CC. So I had to run some place holder tune. Then I was waiting until I installed an APR intercooler that's plumbed for water meth. That was completed a couple weeks ago. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

So, happened upon this today. Made me miss my old wheels.....slightly









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Bottom end work began last month on the Cool Grey Suit. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I've now got my USP Motorsports 3 inch catless downpipe up for sale for $120+shipping. No longer using it since I'm using a different one from my turbo kit


----------



## Nand0_o (Aug 18, 2016)

I just started following your build since I just got a cc since my jetta was totaled :banghead:. Everything came out so awesome and clean. My bags should be coming in this week. Did you need a frame notch to get it that low?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Nand0_o said:


> I just started following your build since I just got a cc since my jetta was totaled :banghead:. Everything came out so awesome and clean. My bags should be coming in this week. Did you need a frame notch to get it that low?


If you want to air out without the car being lopsided, the frame notch will be required. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nand0_o (Aug 18, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> If you want to air out without the car being lopsided, the frame notch will be required.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I figured, thanks


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

VRBehavior said:


>


Gorgeous 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

van33 said:


> Gorgeous
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir


----------



## stockcc (Feb 14, 2017)

VRBehavior said:


> I've now got my USP Motorsports 3 inch catless downpipe up for sale for $120+shipping. No longer using it since I'm using a different one from my turbo kit


Hey man I'm interested in this if its still avail. I'm in Athens. not sure where you are in GA but i could most likely come get it from you.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

stockcc said:


> Hey man I'm interested in this if its still avail. I'm in Athens. not sure where you are in GA but i could most likely come get it from you.


Still available actually. That and a few other things. I'm in kennesaw and often in Atlanta


----------



## stockcc (Feb 14, 2017)

VRBehavior said:


> Still available actually. That and a few other things. I'm in kennesaw and often in Atlanta


messaged you


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

It begins. Next phase of the build going down at EF Automotive. Been bumpy road but were almost ready for the dyno


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

What turbo?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Trytochaseme said:


> What turbo?


Pag Parts EFR 5768 turbo kit


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Motor is back in and being plumbed. Closer and closer to start up and Riverside prep.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

Have you been running that same turbo kit on stock internals?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Trytochaseme said:


> Have you been running that same turbo kit on stock internals?


Since September, yes. It'll run in stock bottom end internals but I built the head before the turbo went in. Supertech valves, valve springs, and retainers.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

That's what I thought. I'm putting together a gt30 kit and just gonna do stock intervals for now and then do rods and turn it up later on. 

Did you have any issues well you were on stock internals?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Trytochaseme said:


> That's what I thought. I'm putting together a gt30 kit and just gonna do stock intervals for now and then do rods and turn it up later on.
> 
> Did you have any issues well you were on stock internals?


Nope but you wanna build the head. I recommend Supertech valves, springs and retainers because even a K04 can stress the head and cause valve float. I didn't want to take the chance so the head was built and machined before the turbo went on. Also, you'll need an aggressive catch can setup if you go gt30 size because you'll have some slight crank case pressure issues. The oem internals will handle anything approaching 390 if the tune is right.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> Nope but you wanna build the head. I recommend Supertech valves, springs and retainers because even a K04 can stress the head and cause valve float. I didn't want to take the chance so the head was built and machined before the turbo went on. Also, you'll need an aggressive catch can setup if you go gt30 size because you'll have some slight crank case pressure issues. The oem internals will handle anything approaching 390 if the tune is right.


Ahh that's right. I forgot about the valve float on these. I might just pick up a spare head and build it up. I don't plan on going BT anytime soon. Gonna slowly peice it all together. Might as well just do rods when I do the head then. 

Can't wait to see a video of this thing doing a pull once it's all back together and retuned


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rods and pistons are almost 200 miles in with no issues. Another oil change and we'll be ready for a dyno tune. Sorted out some aesthetic details with a tidier more conservative front lip setup. I think I've exhausted all my options that I like that deviate from utilizing the rline lip. This is more livable until I get the chance to do my last front end look. Added some additional random color details from one of my sponsors to the rear wheels. Breaks up all the grey.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

With no MAF connected and stock fueling we did some preliminary dyno pulls. We're pretty sure that the absence of the MAF is cutting out boost so we have to recalibrate the MAF for the larger intake housing before we can increase boost again. 

That being said, best numbers were 322hp to the wheels and 301-324 foot pounds to the wheels at 21 pounds. 

After EuEx, we're going to recalibrate and crank up the boost around 27-30 pounds.







https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59144a29c4f5c/VID_63091226_193632_856.mp4
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59144a3a6b7c4/VID_65550712_104217_504.mp4


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Some of you may have shown some interest in the custom headlights worked out for my Cool Grey Suit. They're back under the knife for some stealth updates and I'm thoroughly excited. If you're looking for your own headlight update bespoke to your taste, definitely check out Overlit Customs. It's the perfect way to class up the sexy CC while still improving on functionality. 

https://www.facebook.com/overlitcustoms/









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Thankful to have The Knob Father creating a custom wooden shift knobs bespoke to me and the Cool Grey Suit just in time for European Experience! 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=242377726166224&id=239663449770985









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

ProSport digital boost gauge installed tonight. Definitely only running 21 pounds but it looks great and unobtrusive. More boost after European Experience









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Getting closer to install!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Overlit Customs came through in the clutch with upgrades to the custom panamera LEDs and independently controlled RGB demon eyes just in time for European Experience.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Shift knob made custom by The Knob Father right before the drive to European Experience. No one like it in the world from multi wood!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kennation (Jul 23, 2013)

*wheels*



VRBehavior said:


> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Where you get those wheels from?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kennation said:


> Where you get those wheels from?


Oem

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

kennation said:


> Where you get those wheels from?


I have some for sale: 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ot-Savannah-Wheels-Machined-Anthracite-finish


----------



## nolan099 (May 25, 2015)

VRBehavior said:


> Rods and pistons are almost 200 miles in with no issues. Another oil change and we'll be ready for a dyno tune. Sorted out some aesthetic details with a tidier more conservative front lip setup. I think I've exhausted all my options that I like that deviate from utilizing the rline lip. This is more livable until I get the chance to do my last front end look. Added some additional random color details from one of my sponsors to the rear wheels. Breaks up all the grey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this lip?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

nolan099 said:


> Where did you get this lip?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Artwork Bodyshop 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Back from European Experience and the Cool Grey Suit is back at Eurofed Automotive for a quick tear down. Checking the head and fueling to see how she faired making the run from Atlanta to Savannah and back and she was run hard. 

The chaps are determined to make sure everything is 100% as we track down how to keep her stable and idling when the MAF is connected. For running only on the MAP, she pulls as the dyno shows but there's more to be had. Then we can start going for the sweet spots. Gonna pull the rear camber back out since she's not tiptoe stepping through any more shows any time soon.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

New head and cams prepped for transfer of the Supertech valves, springs, and retainers while the car's at Eurofed Automotive.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Back to chasing that tune.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Pulled the BFI stage 3 clutch and swapped out for a Southbend stage 2+ daily clutch. The difference is night and day when applied to a daily driver. Clutch pedal is more forgiving and that stage 3 is more of a track affair.

Also finally uninstalled my Fitbit app because it was actively interrupting the Airlift 3H app.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

VRBehavior said:


> ... uninstalled my Fitbit app because it was actively interrupting the Airlift 3H app ..


.. what would it do???


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

kbad said:


> .. what would it do???


Blocked the Airlift app from Bluetooth pairing with the 3H manifold module. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Spent a night with Overlit Customs preparing the customs headlights with programmable switchback LEDs in the panamera shrouds for an open house meet.

The switchback sequencing is customizable to almost infinite patterns and is programmed to be triggered for turn signals, start up, shut down, and a bespoke "show mode".

Overlit Customs for the win. Full headlight rebuild coming soon after testing is done. https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/59d8f5278ab2d/VID_20170929_113137.mp4

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Pulled the BFI stage 3 clutch and swapped out for a Southbend stage 2+ daily clutch. The difference is night and day when applied to a daily driver. Clutch pedal is more forgiving and that stage 3 is more of a track affair.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Running a conservative tune with that clutch since it's only rated for 400 ft-lbs?

Any dynos yet? I'm interested to see what the EFR6758 puts down and I'm especially interested to see the spool characteristics.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Running a conservative tune with that clutch since it's only rated for 400 ft-lbs?
> 
> Any dynos yet? I'm interested to see what the EFR6758 puts down and I'm especially interested to see the spool characteristics.


Currently, the only dyno run I did was with the MAF disconnected. This got me 322whp also using the GFB DVX hybrid bov /DV. Since then we've torn down the motor due to a dodgy thrust bearing that Eurofed caught on a feeling. Now it's back together with the South Bend stage 2+ daily clutch kit. Soon as we finish the break-in period and get the MAF scaled and optimized for the new intake we'll be scheduling another dyno run.

Right now, we've just some tweaking on slight timing advance which gets me boost around 2600 rpm. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Running a conservative tune with that clutch since it's only rated for 400 ft-lbs?
> 
> Any dynos yet? I'm interested to see what the EFR6758 puts down and I'm especially interested to see the spool characteristics.


She won't make power until that MAF is connected and optimized. Then I have to see what I can get with stock fueling. After that I've got some ideas for fueling without going crazy. Keep in mind that this is my daily driver so it's a patient work on progress 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Currently, the only dyno run I did was with the MAF disconnected. This got me 322whp also using the GFB DVX hybrid bov /DV. Since then we've torn down the motor due to a dodgy thrust bearing that Eurofed caught on a feeling. Now it's back together with the South Bend stage 2+ daily clutch kit. Soon as we finish the break-in period and get the MAF scaled and optimized for the new intake we'll be scheduling another dyno run.
> 
> Right now, we've just some tweaking on slight timing advance which gets me boost around 2600 rpm.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Hows that DVX sound? I still haven't had the chance to drive a car with one of those installed.

Glad that they caught that thrust bearing. That could have caused some serious damage if it went up when you were pushing the car hard.

I'm assuming you mean "Stage 2 Daily"? I would be careful with your turbo setup not to roast that clutch. We haven't had the best of luck with them with big turbo cars when driven hard.



VRBehavior said:


> She won't make power until that MAF is connected and optimized. Then I have to see what I can get with stock fueling. After that I've got some ideas for fueling without going crazy. Keep in mind that this is my daily driver so it's a patient work on progress
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Gotcha. Yeah the Alpha-N fuel maps don't typically make a ton of power, and I totally hear you on the daily driver thing.
Pretty sure I'm going to have to pickup another car once I start tweaking the ECU. Or at least pickup a second ECU to mess with.

Are they using Eurodyne Maestro to tune it? I'm curious because Eurodyne didn't have support for my ECU/box code and didn't have any plans to do so. 
So now I have to extract my ECU and start working with the raw hex data to modify the maps so I can get around to tuning it on the dyno.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hows that DVX sound? I still haven't had the chance to drive a car with one of those installed.
> 
> Glad that they caught that thrust bearing. That could have caused some serious damage if it went up when you were pushing the car hard.
> 
> ...


So I got the kit from Pag Parts. Small outfit but the owner is SUPER chill and handed me his cell the MOMENT I had I issues. I'm not fully versed in this stuff like you are but he's super cool in translating things. The DVX with the bov opening adjuster to max aperture sounds awesome and has more sensitive spooling. So it's more reactive to throttle input. Now if you close it all the way there's still a tiny bit that vents to atmosphere.

So the issue with Eurodyne is that I purchased the maestro suite with the EFR kit. The problem was was that they do files for the mk6 but not specifically for the CC. Eurodyne doesn't support the CC at ALL. So months later, Arnold from PPT refunded me the $800 I paid for it which I thought was really cool of him.

The clutch isn't the Stage 2. I thought the same thing but I checked. So the stage 2+ has some parallels to the BFI stage 3 but using an organic pressure plate (I might be wrong on that) instead of the ceramic. So you don't get the heat spots and it's more consistent. The MAIN difference is that clutch pedal feel. It's fairly close to stock which is a big departure from the to LEG DAY affair I had with th and BFI 3 clutch. As I'm getting closer to 500 miles I've let the car stretch its legs and go to redlines and it's holding surprisingly well. Estimated for 400 conservatively but we'll see. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hows that DVX sound? I still haven't had the chance to drive a car with one of those installed.
> 
> Glad that they caught that thrust bearing. That could have caused some serious damage if it went up when you were pushing the car hard.
> 
> ...


One thing I wish I'd thought of was maybe sourcing a gti ecu and seeing if that would work at all with the CC. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

Eurodyne doesn't support the CC at all? It's running my MED17.5 CC. Did I miss something?! 

And I run the BFI S3 setup and have found it to be very easy in daily traffic. What's the pressure plate rating on the Southbend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> So I got the kit from Pag Parts. Small outfit but the owner is SUPER chill and handed me his cell the MOMENT I had I issues. I'm not fully versed in this stuff like you are but he's super cool in translating things. The DVX with the bov opening adjuster to max aperture sounds awesome and has more sensitive spooling. So it's more reactive to throttle input. Now if you close it all the way there's still a tiny bit that vents to atmosphere.
> 
> So the issue with Eurodyne is that I purchased the maestro suite with the EFR kit. The problem was was that they do files for the mk6 but not specifically for the CC. Eurodyne doesn't support the CC at ALL. So months later, Arnold from PPT refunded me the $800 I paid for it which I thought was really cool of him.
> 
> ...


That's good to know about the DVX. We've sold a few of them and customers seem to be fairly happy with the operation of them as well.

As to the Stage 2+, are you talking about the Stage 2 Endurance? The main reason I ask is because we're one of the largest east coast distributors for South Bend and I've never heard of a Stage 2+.
Each South Bend clutch kit starts with a stage: HD, 2, 3, 4, and then comes in 3 further configurations (except 4 of course): Daily, Endurance or Drag.

*HD* is kinda an OEM+ solution that offers slightly more torque holding, but it isn't available for all vehicle models. It's basically South Bend's Stage 1.
*Stage 2* typically uses a factory or factory style pressure plate but replaces the fingers with stronger units. These are typically for cars with bolt-ons like a K04, but can hold some bigger turbos as well.
*Stage 3* still uses the same factory/factory style pressure plate but with even stronger fingers. These are designed for cars with big turbos.
*Stage 4* only comes in the "extreme" version which is a 4 puck clutch disc and a very strong pressure plate. They're rated at over 600 ft-lbs. Surprisingly, I've found that they're not horrible to drive on, but still very stiff.
*The Daily configuration* uses a sprung hub organic disc (some have high metallic content as well). These are designed to be slipped easily, but not launched extremely hard.
*The Endurance* uses a sprung hub disc with a different compound and slightly less surface material. These hold up to higher thermal loads that you would expect on the track.
*The Drag* uses a sprung hub 6 puck disc with graphite impregnated ceramic material. They're designed to have a quick engagement and also feature better heat dissipation than the other versions.

I've rocked the Stage 2 Daily in my CC for a few years now and love it and will probably be rebuilding it into a Stage 2 Endurance when the big turbo goes on.



suburbandoom said:


> Eurodyne doesn't support the CC at all? It's running my MED17.5 CC. Did I miss something?!
> 
> And I run the BFI S3 setup and have found it to be very easy in daily traffic. What's the pressure plate rating on the Southbend?


When I contacted Eurodyne about getting Maestro they told me that my box code was not supported. I am surprised since the ECUs use almost the same exact mapping as a Mk6 GTI.
If you don't mind me askign, what box code do you have?

I'm not sure what's going on with the manufacturer for BFI's clutches since we have installed a few of their clutches and thought, wow that feels pretty good.
But with a few of them the pedal is ridiculously stiff for the level of torque holding being offered. Almost makes me wonder if someone is putting the wrong pressure plate in the box at the factory.

The rating on the Stage 2 daily is 400 ft-lbs of torque, though South Bend tends to rate their clutches a little conservatively.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That's good to know about the DVX. We've sold a few of them and customers seem to be fairly happy with the operation of them as well.
> 
> As to the Stage 2+, are you talking about the Stage 2 Endurance? The main reason I ask is because we're one of the largest east coast distributors for South Bend and I've never heard of a Stage 2+.
> Each South Bend clutch kit starts with a stage: HD, 2, 3, 4, and then comes in 3 further configurations (except 4 of course): Daily, Endurance or Drag.
> ...


Yea that was my issue with BFI. The clutch pedal was ridiculously stiff and I decided to pull it. With the South Bend unit that might be a matter of language on Ecs Tuning. I'll have to double check. For arguments sake, I would call it a Stage 2 Daily. If it'll hold 400 foot pounds conservatively, then I can work with that for daily duty.

The Eurodyne thing was a huge disappointment because the tune is what's really going to hold me back on a turbo system that's just getting momentum in the euro market. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

I'd have to look at the box code...not sure. I never had an issue though. Upgrading to Maestro next year. 

No telling about the issues with the Competition Clutch/BFI gear. Their offerings from stages 3-5 all utilize a 2500lb pressure plate. 

Mysteries, dude.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

suburbandoom said:


> Eurodyne doesn't support the CC at all? It's running my MED17.5 CC. Did I miss something?!
> 
> And I run the BFI S3 setup and have found it to be very easy in daily traffic. What's the pressure plate rating on the Southbend?


2500 pound rating on the Southbend 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

Box code 06J906026AF Version 3318


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

suburbandoom said:


> Box code 06J906026AF Version 3318


That's the same exact ECU box code that I have, down to the software version (3318). Eurodyne told me that they do not support that box code.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That's the same exact ECU box code that I have, down to the software version (3318). Eurodyne told me that they do not support that box code.


Same with me. So I'm working with it an independent tuner now to finalize a file before the year is done with the MAF connected. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatchie (Aug 9, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> One thing I wish I'd thought of was maybe sourcing a gti ecu and seeing if that would work at all with the CC.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


If you did this and it worked you'd be a god damn hero. Knowing Cobb would never support the CC is kinda disheartening and we are pretty much stuck with OTS tunes. The CC needs the ease of use and accessibility that the accessport provides. Do it man!

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Chatchie said:


> If you did this and it worked you'd be a god damn hero. Knowing Cobb would never support the CC is kinda disheartening and we are pretty much stuck with OTS tunes. The CC needs the ease of use and accessibility that the accessport provides. Do it man!
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Cobb Tuning wouldn't be able to sort me out since I'm using a big turbo setup. They tune for stock turbo. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> One thing I wish I'd thought of was maybe sourcing a gti ecu and seeing if that would work at all with the CC.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Even if you could match the GTI ECU in terms of all the maps matching identically (there are about 240-250 maps on a MED17.5 ECU), you'd still run into issues with the immobilizer.
When you get a new ECU, you have to "clone" that ECU to match your own so that it will work properly with all of the vehicle sub-systems.
The cloning process would wipe out anything related to the GTI settings and effectively make the ECU the same as yours.
I've had a Tiguan ECU cloned to a Mk6 GLI ECU and it showed up in VAG-Com as literally it was the same exact ECU that it started with.

I'd really like to be able to work with Eurodyne Maestro, but from what I've heard from other tuners, Eurodyne doesn't like to come out with new stuff or update their product.
It's a shame because they really are the only option for a lot of people when it comes to custom tuning. I'm even willing to extract my own ECU data to submit to them if it would help.
Using Maestro would save me from having a lot of headaches.
I really don't want to have to pull apart the raw hex data to tune my car since it requires me to sift all of the ECU data and label all of the maps before I can even begin to tune the car.


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

That's kind of a head scratcher, fellas. Hell, call up Chris and maybe dig a bit deeper??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

suburbandoom said:


> That's kind of a head scratcher, fellas. Hell, call up Chris and maybe dig a bit deeper??


I just reached out to them again for any sort of clarification that they can provide. I don't mind extracting data if that gets us closer to having support for Maestro.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Just checked my e-mail this morning and I'm sorry to break any hearts here, but this is the response I got:

"Sorry, we do not have Maestro support for that box code."

I'm still going to reach out to United Motorsports for tuning since we have had pretty good luck with their big turbo tunes.
I'd just rather not have to pull the raw data from my ECU and sort through all of that since it's very time intensive and I don't have a ton of time to spend on tuning right now.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Just checked my e-mail this morning and I'm sorry to break any hearts here, but this is the response I got:
> 
> "Sorry, we do not have Maestro support for that box code."
> 
> ...


I've heard good things about United Motorsports from the shop that did my EFR build. But I'm down in Georgia and the only authorized distributor for them doesn't know how to return calls. I'd love to have a file that actually maximizes the stock fueling but no one has sorted that out yet. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

VRBehavior said:


> Dual vented race catch can arrived. Hopefully this should resolve the problems with crank case pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For this set up.. how do you have the lines ran and are you using the Africa plate for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

divineVR6 said:


> For this set up.. how do you have the lines ran and are you using the Africa plate for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, Africa  plate! Actually it'd literally the same set up as far as plumping as a regular catchcan and still requires the Africa plate. My first catch can wasn't relieving the right amount of oil pressure so she was belching smoke after the big turbo went in. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

VRBehavior said:


> Lol, Africa  plate! Actually it'd literally the same set up as far as plumping as a regular catchcan and still requires the Africa plate. My first catch can wasn't relieving the right amount of oil pressure so she was belching smoke after the big turbo went in.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Ok, and you're running an intake where the rear breather line plugs into? Looking at running an intake which doesn't have a opening for the rear breather line to plug into.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

divineVR6 said:


> Ok, and you're running an intake where the rear breather line plugs into? Looking at running an intake which doesn't have a opening for the rear breather line to plug into.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

So no line off the plate into the intake? Can you share a photo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

divineVR6 said:


> So no line off the plate into the intake? Can you share a photo
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Awesome, thank you. 
This hose here circled just vents to atmosphere as well?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

divineVR6 said:


> Awesome, thank you.
> This hose here circled just vents to atmosphere as well?
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to check. Because of the six if that is the turbo and the respective plumbing, it's hard to get back there. I should get a moment when it stops raining  

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thank you, that will help a good bit for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Just checked my e-mail this morning and I'm sorry to break any hearts here, but this is the response I got:
> 
> "Sorry, we do not have Maestro support for that box code."
> 
> ...


Super late to the party:

Malone has been working with me on my CC.

They are the only big name guys that have even tried to do custom tuning on my ECU. I run a 2014 CC with a PagParts turbo (not the Borg Warner turbo). So far, we've had to bench flash the car several times. They have bent over backwards trying to get me device that can flash my ECU so I don't have to spend hundreds of dollars on shipping my ECU back and forth from Canda. Super polite guys who have been very patient helping me get real power out of the car. So far, bench flashing is still the best course of action, but they are working it out for me.

I've contacted everyone and their mother about tuning and basically been told that it's not supported and there are no plans to support it full stop. Obviously, I don't expect a company to promise me anything, because business is like that and I'm just one guy, but if you need custom tuning I highly suggest at least having a conversation with Malone. Unless you've already got someone, then ignore me!


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

I ran into a similar deal with trying to use eurodyne on my 09 CC, they don't support that ecu. I'm looking at using one from a Gti, have the immo deleted and try from there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

divineVR6 said:


> I ran into a similar deal with trying to use eurodyne on my 09 CC, they don't support that ecu. I'm looking at using one from a Gti, have the immo deleted and try from there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might want to scroll up to see what Charles either NGP said about that. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> Super late to the party:
> 
> Malone has been working with me on my CC.
> 
> ...


That's an option. End of the month I'm having Race IQ finishing scaling the firmware so the car runs with the MAF fully connected. I'll see what I get then. After that, I'm talking to a different local company that I can't disclose currently at their instruction to do a ground up bespoke firmware. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> That's an option. End of the month I'm having Race IQ finishing scaling the firmware so the car runs with the MAF fully connected. I'll see what I get then. After that, I'm talking to a different local company that I can't disclose currently at their instruction to do a ground up bespoke firmware.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I've followed this thread off and on, how much boost do you make currently? If it's beyond mid 20s, are you running a blow off valve or did you stick with a diverter valve?

I ended up having to move to a recirculated blow off valve, since my diverter valve pretty much became useless. Kind of neat, and isn't ridiculously loud. I'm not a fan of constantly hearing those things on my car, not knocking anyone that likes BOVs for themselves.

I'd be very interested in your experience with getting the MAF functional, as Malone is currently working through that issue. 

Feel free to point me to a post, if I asked something you've already gone in depth about and I missed it.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I've followed this thread off and on, how much boost do you make currently? If it's beyond mid 20s, are you running a blow off valve or did you stick with a diverter valve?
> 
> I ended up having to move to a recirculated blow off valve, since my diverter valve pretty much became useless. Kind of neat, and isn't ridiculously loud. I'm not a fan of constantly hearing those things on my car, not knocking anyone that likes BOVs for themselves.
> 
> ...



So I pulled my DV and went with the GoFastBits DVX system. 

http://gfb.com.au/products/blow-off...659-suits-vw-mk7-golf-r-and-audi-8v-s3-detail

Its designed for the Mk7 but can be retrofitted to a mk6 motor like hours. Its a hybrid system combining BOV and DV. The BOV component connects to the turbo and then the wiring and vacuum lines connect that too a block-off place that goes on your OEM N75. So you're still using your N75 and its still connected to the ECU because it actuates faster than a vacuum actuated system but you get the benefit of a BOV component for higher boost. At the time, I was the 2nd mk6 motor in the country to pick one up and there were some growing pains getting it installed because most shops won't know what to do. When they installed JUST the BOV part, the car went into limp mode and wouldn't make boost. Once you connect the N75 back to the ECU and run the vacuum line, you just have to find a place to mount it and you're good to go. Like yours, I get a nice sound and the BOV noise is actually ADJUSTABLE. So you can adjust it as quiet or as loud as you want. Even all the way open, a minimum of 2% or something like that is still always recirculated back in.

I believe currently I'm running 21psi and putting 322hp to the ground. Thats fairly disappointing but the EFR 6758 makes really good use of even that paltry amount. This differentiates it from someone using a K04 kit which can make something approaching that at the CRANK. How the power is put down is a different ball game between the two. Unfortunately, that's with stock fueling and without the MAF connected. I'm hoping that once the scaling is done, I can put closer to 390+ to the ground. How thats going to work stock fueling will be the issue. When the car was first flashed, it was bench flashed. Thats great but that means that no one bothered to make sure the MAF was connected after the motor was rebuilt and PPT kits are meant to run with the MAF involved. Since this is currently a daily driver, I want everything to work every day. 

Once the MAF is connected and scaled to run by Race IQ, then I'll see how far of a jump that gets. Without the MAF, any dyno tuning that was done wouldn't take because the ECU doesn't have the air flow references. I've been trying to talk to some chaps at APR about if they can create a custom file adapted from their EFR 7163 kit for me (Good luck on that brosef!). I get weary of local tuners that can flash files on there but aren't large enough to have the accountability if something goes wrong because of their file but thats the nature of the beast when you're this far in.


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> So I pulled my DV and went with the GoFastBits DVX system.
> 
> http://gfb.com.au/products/blow-off...659-suits-vw-mk7-golf-r-and-audi-8v-s3-detail


Wish I'd known about this before I had my shop start custom making stuff LoL. My shop, basically, did this this exact thing. I wonder if they saw it out there whille trying to figure out how to handle the boost my car was outputting? Either way, it works and my car isn't soft limping constantly.



VRBehavior said:


> I believe currently I'm running 21psi and putting 322hp to the ground. Thats fairly disappointing but the EFR 6758 makes really good use of even that paltry amount. This differentiates it from someone using a K04 kit which can make something approaching that at the CRANK. How the power is put down is a different ball game between the two. Unfortunately, that's with stock fueling and without the MAF connected. I'm hoping that once the scaling is done, I can put closer to 390+ to the ground. How thats going to work stock fueling will be the issue. When the car was first flashed, it was bench flashed. Thats great but that means that no one bothered to make sure the MAF was connected after the motor was rebuilt and PPT kits are meant to run with the MAF involved. Since this is currently a daily driver, I want everything to work every day.


Same here, my car is my daily driver, but is raced on occasion. It's not by any means spending all or even a majority of its time on the track, so I kind of need to be able to pass inspections. I'm waiting on a Peloquin LSD and looking for other bits to help with torque steer and keeping power on the ground. Based on some logs (with MAF being unplugged) my car is spiking around 36 pounds of boost and holding around 32 or so. I just got these logs, so I'm still digging through the numbers. I'm going to put it on a dyno probably next week, and see where it's at before adding anything else to it. I still have water/methanol to get into it as well.

All said and done, what are you hoping to hit, power wise?



VRBehavior said:


> Once the MAF is connected and scaled to run by Race IQ, then I'll see how far of a jump that gets. Without the MAF, any dyno tuning that was done wouldn't take because the ECU doesn't have the air flow references. I've been trying to talk to some chaps at APR about if they can create a custom file adapted from their EFR 7163 kit for me (Good luck on that brosef!). I get weary of local tuners that can flash files on there but aren't large enough to have the accountability if something goes wrong because of their file but thats the nature of the beast when you're this far in.


I started to go down this path, but your weariness has been what I'm trying to avoid, hence sticking with a name I've seen around these forums and have heard good things about.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> Wish I'd known about this before I had my shop start custom making stuff LoL. My shop, basically, did this this exact thing. I wonder if they saw it out there whille trying to figure out how to handle the boost my car was outputting? Either way, it works and my car isn't soft limping constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For daily use, I want 390 wheel on a mustang dyno. That should translate to 420 or more at the crank. I'll be lucky if I can get that on stock fueling. I'm considering upgraded fuel injectors before water meth next year. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> For daily use, I want 390 wheel on a mustang dyno. That should translate to 420 or more at the crank. I'll be lucky if I can get that on stock fueling. I'm considering upgraded fuel injectors before water meth next year.


I had the following injectors installed: GM LNF 2.0 ECOTEC OEM Injector Part # / Bosch Part # : 12636111 / 0 261 500 112 

They are big, be prepared for awful cold starts. You may or may not need the harness (which I got but did not need): GM Part # 1258944

I'm almost certain stock fueling is going to need to be upgraded. I went with: Walbro-450LPH LPFP 

Let me know how you go, on that front.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

tsunaria said:


> I had the following injectors installed: GM LNF 2.0 ECOTEC OEM Injector Part # / Bosch Part # : 12636111 / 0 261 500 112
> 
> They are big, be prepared for awful cold starts. You may or may not need the harness (which I got but did not need): GM Part # 1258944
> 
> ...


The cold start issues should be fixable by a tuner that has access to the Alpha-N map for your car.


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> The cold start issues should be fixable by a tuner that has access to the Alpha-N map for your car.


Agreed. Malone got it mostly squared away, but there's still some rough idle at start. Particularly, when it's cold out. We had a cold snap and the car sounds like an old man with tuberculosis LoL.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I had the following injectors installed: GM LNF 2.0 ECOTEC OEM Injector Part # / Bosch Part # : 12636111 / 0 261 500 112
> 
> They are big, be prepared for awful cold starts. You may or may not need the harness (which I got but did not need): GM Part # 1258944
> 
> ...


Those are cobalt injectors? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I had the following injectors installed: GM LNF 2.0 ECOTEC OEM Injector Part # / Bosch Part # : 12636111 / 0 261 500 112
> 
> They are big, be prepared for awful cold starts. You may or may not need the harness (which I got but did not need): GM Part # 1258944
> 
> ...


What was your overall cost on those? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Those injectors are probably the ones I was looking at. I'd have to double check with Arnold at PPT to see 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> What was your overall cost on those?


105 per injector. So 420 not counting the harness, which, was 95.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> 105 per injector. So 420 not counting the harness, which, was 95.


That sounds about right. Those might have been the ones Arnold mentioned. That's my next engine purchase then I need to look into the fuel pump. TTRS system is way too pricey 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Ask Arnold about about running the Mk7 Golf R/Audi 8V S3 injectors as well. I know Ryan Jacobs (HYDE16 on the forums) is using those with his Pag Parts kit.
Arnold will know who I'm talking about. :beer:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ask Arnold about about running the Mk7 Golf R/Audi 8V S3 injectors as well. I know Ryan Jacobs (HYDE16 on the forums) is using those with his Pag Parts kit.
> Arnold will know who I'm talking about.


Yea, I know Ryan. Took his APR intercooler off his hands. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Even if you could match the GTI ECU in terms of all the maps matching identically (there are about 240-250 maps on a MED17.5 ECU), you'd still run into issues with the immobilizer.
> When you get a new ECU, you have to "clone" that ECU to match your own so that it will work properly with all of the vehicle sub-systems.
> The cloning process would wipe out anything related to the GTI settings and effectively make the ECU the same as yours.
> I've had a Tiguan ECU cloned to a Mk6 GLI ECU and it showed up in VAG-Com as literally it was the same exact ECU that it started with.
> ...


this is the process I'm looking at right now, GTI ecu. immo delete is done. matching the other modules is what I'm dealing with now, ive had to code out the passenger air bags as the "recognition" part threw a code along with the ABS/ESP is coded off, currently keep getting a 001393 Brake switch (F) code popping up, P0571. clear it and it keeps popping up. other then coded out/off those other things so far the ECU is working great. haven't put a tune on it yet.


----------



## suburbandoom (Feb 18, 2015)

Charles @ NGP.....can you shed any light on this Eurodyne crap? I'm not the most savvy on the software end of VAG stuff. To me, a 2.0tsi EA888 Gen1 is the same across the vehicle family. If Maestro works for a Golf or whatever, why wouldn't it work on the CC?! I've had a long standing plan to upgrade from Eurodyne S2 on my car to maestro with the F23T or 2867/71. Some ridiculous custom deal or a straight OTS tune hasn't been on my radar. What are my options or is a simple K04 upgrade the better route?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

suburbandoom said:


> Charles @ NGP.....can you shed any light on this Eurodyne crap? I'm not the most savvy on the software end of VAG stuff. To me, a 2.0tsi EA888 Gen1 is the same across the vehicle family. If Maestro works for a Golf or whatever, why wouldn't it work on the CC?! I've had a long standing plan to upgrade from Eurodyne S2 on my car to maestro with the F23T or 2867/71. Some ridiculous custom deal or a straight OTS tune hasn't been on my radar. What are my options or is a simple K04 upgrade the better route?


So while both cars run on the Bosch MED17.5 system, the ECUs themselves have some slight variances in terms of the exact software that is running on them.
Sometimes these differences are as simple as having a different fueling map, but other times the differences are due to differences in yaw/pitch sensor interfaces, equipment available on the car, etc.
There are around 240-250 maps on the MED17.5 ecu, and any number of these can be different between two ECUs.
The Mk6 GTI uses the 1K0907115 variant of the MED17.5 ECU (derived from the Mk5 platform) up through 2013, then uses the 5G0906259 variant for 2014 models.
The 2.0T CC uses the 06J906026 MED17.5 variant (derived from the B6 Passat) from 2009 through 2010, the 06J906027 MED17.5.2 variant from 2011 to 2017.
I can tell you that the early ECUs are much easier to modify as there are less security restrictions.
I suspect that the main reason that Eurodyne does not come out with a CC variant is that the amount of time they would have to invest in properly labeling each of the maps would not be worth it for the few of us that would use it.
They also would have to do this for both the early and late model ECUs due to the slight difference in MED17.5 and 17.5.2

I have looked into using a GTI ECU to get the extra programming, but unfortunately I need to have ABS working to use my 4motion swap.
Granted, I'm now also mulling over the idea of swapping a 2.5L into my car and just throwing a big turbo onto that, but that's just me being dumb and modifying my car more than it needs to be. :laugh:


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I've started chatting with some APR calibrators to get some ideas since they now have an EFR 7163 kit. Hoping I might be able to get some progress even with stock injectors. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> I've started chatting with some APR calibrators to get some ideas since they now have an EFR 7163 kit. Hoping I might be able to get some progress even with stock injectors.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I think you can squeeze some more out of the stock injectors, but they are very close to maxing out as it is, I'd also be interested in what you learn from APR.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I think you can squeeze some more out of the stock injectors, but they are very close to maxing out as it is, I'd also be interested in what you learn from APR.


If they're getting over 420 out if the stock injectors with a gt28, I don't see why not. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> So while both cars run on the Bosch MED17.5 system, the ECUs themselves have some slight variances in terms of the exact software that is running on them.
> Sometimes these differences are as simple as having a different fueling map, but other times the differences are due to differences in yaw/pitch sensor interfaces, equipment available on the car, etc.
> There are around 240-250 maps on the MED17.5 ecu, and any number of these can be different between two ECUs.
> The Mk6 GTI uses the 1K0907115 variant of the MED17.5 ECU (derived from the Mk5 platform) up through 2013, then uses the 5G0906259 variant for 2014 models.
> ...


With that being said, the gti ecu can be used, correct? Just have to code out the abs and the passenger seat air bag recognition as those lights pop up, also I'm popping a fault for the brake switch.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

divineVR6 said:


> With that being said, the gti ecu can be used, correct? Just have to code out the abs and the passenger seat air bag recognition as those lights pop up, also I'm popping a fault for the brake switch..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much. It really just depends on what you're ok with living without. Just remember that no ABS also means no stability or traction control.
Though, if you're like me, this is a plus since it just saves you the step of having to hit a switch to disable it.


----------



## Trytochaseme (Feb 12, 2015)

What does it take to run the gti Ecu?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Trytochaseme said:


> What does it take to run the gti Ecu?


Immobilizer has to be removed from the ECU. Most of the major tuners can do this, including NGP.
We typically use United Motorsport's immobilizer defeat software when doing this.

Keep in mind that you will have a lot more headaches with your 4Motion swap unless you can figure out a way to get the ABS system and the yaw/pitch sensors to work separately.
This is simply due to the Haldex system's reliance on receiving data from these systems in order to properly function.
I'm looking into finding a way to run the Haldex separately since I am somewhat interested in swapping a 2.5L turbo engine into my car.
But that is going to have to be a winter/spring project since my workload just got really heavy.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Car goes into Race IQ this weekend for a couple days of MAF calibration. Once that's done boost should start to go up incrementally and then I'll have to schedule dyno time to see where I'm at. Projections are somewhere in the 360-390 whp range on stock fuel but who knows. Getting 350whp will probably occur after the calibration because the 5% increase in boost will actually take hold. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

While the ECU is being sorted out by Race IQ before I try and sweet talk the APR calibrators into building a few bespoke files zits time to start on rebuilding the air suspension wiring to something more dependable and with a dedicated independent power source. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> While the ECU is being sorted out by Race IQ before I try and sweet talk the APR calibrators into building a few bespoke files zits time to start on rebuilding the air suspension wiring to something more dependable and with a dedicated independent power source.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


APR has some good dudes working on their ECU engineering team. They've always been really helpful to me when I've had to have custom programming done.
When APR was at NGP using our dyno to optimize a few MQB stage 3+ cars their engineering staff were super insightful.
Pretty much any question you can think of in regards to tuning, they will almost always have an answer for. :beer:


----------



## Tomb555 (Aug 26, 2017)

What model wheels are they?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Update. Race IQ was able to get the error code for the CC run flap delete taken care of. Car ran with the MAF connected for 20 minutes then choked again. Definitely going to have to make this a joint effort. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Update. Race IQ was able to get the error code for the CC run flap delete taken care of. Car ran with the MAF connected for 20 minutes then choked again. Definitely going to have to make this a joint effort.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Well, that's progress! Malone is taking a look at the MAF issue as well. I'll let you know what they come up with, perhaps they'll share their findings with your guys, if not directly with us.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> Well, that's progress! Malone is taking a look at the MAF issue as well. I'll let you know what they come up with, perhaps they'll share their findings with your guys, if not directly with us.


Cool. If they want to look at data, I can get logs from Race IQ to hand over to them. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Been wanting to start this part of the build for a long time but couldn't decide on a color. In this regard, I think subtle and clean is the way to go since this is a daily.

Since we're still sorting out the final touches of the motor until we start the fueling phase I'm starting slow with the interior.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Been wanting to start this part of the build for a long time but couldn't decide on a color. In this regard, I think subtle and clean is the way to go since this is a daily.
> 
> Since we're still sorting out the final touches of the motor until we start the fueling phase I'm starting slow with the interior.
> 
> ...


Dude that looks dope! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Jscharff said:


> Dude that looks dope!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. Probably won't get to the roof until well into next year. Windshield has to come out to get the roof done. We've installed the A and B pillars on the driver's side and it looks great in the daylight. Looks OEM+ without being overdone or flamboyant. I'll have pics tomorrow when I've got some sunlight. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Thanks man. Probably won't get to the roof until well into next year. Windshield has to come out to get the roof done. We've installed the A and B pillars on the driver's side and it looks great in the daylight. Looks OEM+ without being overdone or flamboyant. I'll have pics tomorrow when I've got some sunlight.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Can't wait, that's one of the mods I've been dying to do. Can't pony up the time yet unfortunately


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

So these are some images of the graphite grey suede done by Upholstery by Peg Leg. I'm pretty satisfied thus far with the test and I'll have to take care of the C pillars and roof later next year
It's subtle enough to look oem but still nice enough to stand out.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> So these are some images of the graphite grey suede done by Upholstery by Peg Leg. I'm pretty satisfied thus far with the test and I'll have to take care of the C pillars and roof later next year
> It's subtle enough to look oem but still nice enough to stand out.
> 
> 
> ...


🤤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you gonna leave the plastic pieces the gray/off white color still though?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> Are you gonna leave the plastic pieces the gray/off white color still though?


Probably. I like the contrast 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## 315cc (Nov 19, 2014)

Jscharff said:


> 🤤
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How does the MK7 wheel work with the CC? Looks liek you have one with the crusie controls on it. Are they just nonoperable?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

315cc said:


> How does the MK7 wheel work with the CC? Looks liek you have one with the crusie controls on it. Are they just nonoperable?


Everything works actually. The only thing I didn't anticipate is that ty is CC airbag isn't compatible with the mk7 R steering wheel so I had to source the airbag for it as well. They're apparently not modular. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## The1Bill (Dec 8, 2009)

VRBehavior said:


> Everything works actually. The only thing I didn't anticipate is that ty is CC airbag isn't compatible with the mk7 R steering wheel so I had to source the airbag for it as well. They're apparently not modular.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


How did you get the cruise control buttons to work? I never could on my Mk7 wheel (though you have the GTI wheel, don't you).


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

The1Bill said:


> How did you get the cruise control buttons to work? I never could on my Mk7 wheel (though you have the GTI wheel, don't you).


Dealership programmed the whole thing. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

Heads up, Malone was able to get maf working. Car purrs like a choking kitten right now (it's ice cold outside lol).

It actually runs properly it seems. They managed to get rid of the two step the motor was doing prior on cold starts, which was an issue prior to MAF calibration.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> Heads up, Malone was able to get maf working. Car purrs like a choking kitten right now (it's ice cold outside lol).
> 
> It actually runs properly it seems. They managed to get rid of the two step the motor was doing prior on cold starts, which was an issue prior to MAF calibration.


You got a number I can use to reach out to them? I'm still working on getting mine running with the MAF 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> Heads up, Malone was able to get maf working. Car purrs like a choking kitten right now (it's ice cold outside lol).
> 
> It actually runs properly it seems. They managed to get rid of the two step the motor was doing prior on cold starts, which was an issue prior to MAF calibration.


What big turbo are you using on your motor? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm running a PagParts Garrett modified to 5935R with a .63ar vbanded housing.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I'm running a PagParts Garrett modified to 5935R with a .63ar vbanded housing.


Then I might need to chat with them about if they can do something. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I'm running a PagParts Garrett modified to 5935R with a .63ar vbanded housing.


How much did they charge you? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> How much did they charge you?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Just a bit over 2400 for the "kit". I would say, if j had a 1.8t, it was definitely a mostly complete kit. But for an2.0t, not really a kit a lot of custom work had to be done to fit the turbo in my vehicle.

As for, contacting Malone, for whom I'm a guinea pig, let them know I sent you their way. I don't get anything out of it, but they'll be pretty happy to know it.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> Just a bit over 2400 for the "kit". I would say, if j had a 1.8t, it was definitely a mostly complete kit. But for an2.0t, not really a kit a lot of custom work had to be done to fit the turbo in my vehicle.
> 
> As for, contacting Malone, for whom I'm a guinea pig, let them know I sent you their way. I don't get anything out of it, but they'll be pretty happy to know it.


Sorry, I meant how much did you pay for the tuning to calibrate the MAF? Malone doesn't seem to have a number on their site so I left contact info and reached out via Facebook. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Sorry, I meant how much did you pay for the tuning to calibrate the MAF? Malone doesn't seem to have a number on their site so I left contact info and reached out via Facebook.


My bad, sent you a PM about that to which you've responded, I think.

Sent Malone and e-mail as well, letting them know a forum member would be reaching out as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks fellas  

To keep response quality to a maximum, and so everything is written down and recorded, we prefer to do most things over email. Have no problem calling as needed, just hard to keep track of it all otherwise. We're all techs/car guys here rather than sales folk, and cover a lot of platforms. Can be hard keeping your head on straight going from being in the middle of dyno logging a big turbo gas car (always a pucker factor there) to talking new Mercedes diesels on the phone.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Always interesting to see how far ones has come with a project that doubles as a passion. A lot learned out on the bleeding edge. The journey isn't over yet though!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

It's been a while since I've given an update on the EFR line CC. I've slowed down on the build to try and recoup the capital invested in it. I've had to learn a lot of things the hard way since there's no reference point regarding this sort of build. No one with another CC that I can ask about this sort of turbo. It's still been great 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

So the original CC transmission went about 2 weeks ago. Something that was bound to happen while running a significantly larger turbocharger. Instead of simply replacing it with another CC transmission, I reached out to Arnold at Pag Parts Turbo as well as Hyde16 Ryan Jacob. Both recommended a 2011 - 2013 beetle transmission to handle power and the eventual increase in power. This seems to be the only consistent solution for dealing with big turbo builds without doing a full transmission rebuild with custom gearing. Eurofed Automotive is sorting out sourcing it and we'll get some impressions hopefully in a week. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> It's been a while since I've given an update on the EFR line CC. I've slowed down on the build to try and recoup the capital invested in it. I've had to learn a lot of things the hard way since there's no reference point regarding this sort of build. No one with another CC that I can ask about this sort of turbo. It's still been great
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I know this feel. It's a sad, right? It's the hard lessons you have to learn because no one else has ever done it that cost the most and just piss you off.


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> So the original CC transmission went about 2 weeks ago. Something that was bound to happen while running a significantly larger turbocharger. Instead of simply replacing it with another CC transmission, I reached out to Arnold at Pag Parts Turbo as well as Hyde16 Ryan Jacob. Both recommended a 2011 - 2013 beetle transmission to handle power and the eventual increase in power. This seems to be the only consistent solution for dealing with big turbo builds without doing a full transmission rebuild with custom gearing. Eurofed Automotive is sorting out sourcing it and we'll get some impressions hopefully in a week.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


So, may I pick your brain on this one? What happened with your transmission? Did you get a bunch of noise and suddenly awful or did your crack/break something while on the road?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> So, may I pick your brain on this one? What happened with your transmission? Did you get a bunch of noise and suddenly awful or did your crack/break something while on the road?


From what we discovered the input shaft started abrading against the first and second gear. Eventually the teeth just started making constant contact. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I know this feel. It's a sad ok, right? It's the hard lessons you have to learn because no one else has ever done it that cost the most and just piss you off.


Yea. I do the hard work and then someone else can at least learn from it. But I still make people do their own research the way I did. Facebook groups have made people lazy. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Yea. I do the hard work and then someone else can at least learn from it. But I still make people do their own research the way I did. Facebook groups have made people lazy.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I've pretty much re-worked my motor twice because of misinformation or just zero guidance on what would be best with this CC. 

On the plus side I've had a great shop to work with, who aren't VW specialists, but sure seem like it. I guess it helps that they build rally cars.

They've saved me from myself a couple times. Did you ever do an LSD or any supporting transmission mods?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I've pretty much re-worked my motor twice because of misinformation or just zero guidance on what would be best with this CC.
> 
> On the plus side I've had a great shop to work with, who aren't VW specialists, but sure seem like it. I guess it helps that they build rally cars.
> 
> They've saved me from myself a couple times. Did you ever do an LSD or any supporting transmission mods?


No LSD but when I'd been thinking about it, I bought the ARP bolts for tg and differential. But since it's still currently a daily driver I haven't bothered. Besides the Southbend clutch and Dieselgeek shifter it's been nothing. I've considered Steel shift forks the next time I do the clutch. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

After a couple of hiccups with the first beetle MWS transmission, we had to sort another one. I've only gotten less than an hour of driving time in I have to but its running with no issues thus far. If no on the told you, you wouldn't know the difference.
One thing of note is that the reverse gear position with your shifter isn't exactly where you'd expect it to be with the beetle transmission. You have to press down, move to the left, up, then left again. So that's going to take some acclimating to. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> After a couple of hiccups with the first beetle MWS transmission, we had to sort another one. I've only gotten less than an hour of driving time in I have to but its running with no issues thus far. If no on the told you, you wouldn't know the difference.
> One thing of note is that the reverse gear position with your shifter isn't exactly where you'd expect it to be with the beetle transmission. You have to press down, move to the left, up, then left again. So that's going to take some acclimating to.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That's definitely a little weird. Sounds like a truck/Jeep shift. I'm hoping to not have to go through the whole, new transmission thing. I'll do a rebuild instead, I think.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> That's definitely a little weird. Sounds like a truck/Jeep shift. I'm hoping to not have to go through the whole, new transmission thing. I'll do a rebuild instead, I think.


If you're doing a rebuild you'd probably end up wanting to transfer the gears from the beetle over. Get STEEL shift forks as well to take the load and longevity if you're running a big turbo. As HYDE16 mentioned the issue with ours is that the teeth on the gears are too close together. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> If you're doing a rebuild you'd probably end up wanting to transfer the gears from the beetle over. Get STEEL shift forks as well to take the load and longevity if you're running a big turbo. As HYDE16 mentioned the issue with ours is that the teeth on the gears are too close together.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That's legit. I've got steel shift forks on order. I'll look into the beetle gears, though custom gears sound neat and super expensive lol.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> That's legit. I've got steel shift forks on order. I'll look into the beetle gears, though custom gears sound neat and super expensive lol.


That's usually why just swapping to a beetle transmission is cheaper if you're going to be dropping the transmission to do steel shift forks. Probably be cheaper than custom gears. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Beetle transmission is in. I've been told that I will lose cruise control but I've never used it so who cares. One thing I noticed was that I get a second or a second and a half more through the rpms in each gear so that allows the power to really roll on from the EFR 6758. Car is back with the chaps at Eurofed to see how shake down has gone. We'll be changing the transmission fluid and doing a second full bleed. Were also going to try a more consistent solution to the turbo outlet piping. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Beetle transmission is in. I've been told that I will lose cruise control but I've never used it so who cares. One thing I noticed was that I get a second or a second and a half more through the rpms in each gear so that allows the power to really roll on from the EFR 6758. Car is back with the chaps at Eurofed to see how shake down has gone. We'll be changing the transmission fluid and doing a second full bleed. Were also going to try a more consistent solution to the turbo outlet piping.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Do tell about the turbo outlet. The turnout outlet to intercooler inlet coupler is in a bad place and frequently blows off for me. I'm about ready to have a longer hard pipe welded on to reduce the amount of silicone I need to make those two.

Currently, the distance is just (in my opinion) to much and the coupler I was provided is too short.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> Do tell about the turbo outlet. The turnout outlet to intercooler inlet coupler is in a bad place and frequently blows off for me. I'm about ready to have a longer hard pipe welded on to reduce the amount of silicone I need to make those two.
> 
> Currently, the distance is just (in my opinion) to much and the coupler I was provided is too short.


Agrees. We're considering fabbing just one piece but we have to take into consideration engine movement. Will it knock against the motor mount or the rotating pulleys and belt? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tsunaria (Mar 24, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Agrees. We're considering fabbing just one piece but we have to take into consideration engine movement. Will it knock against the motor mount or the rotating pulleys and belt?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I'm putting solid mounts in and trying to figure out how to deal with the pulley issue. The struggle is real.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

tsunaria said:


> I'm putting solid mounts in and trying to figure out how to deal with the pulley issue. The struggle is real.


I had BFI stage 2 motor mounts. Actually stage 2 on the transmission side to minimize movement while shifting. Since this is my daily, I took them our because I already had all the dampening turned up on the front struts. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

It's been a while but I had VW update the firmware on my RNS 510 via GCP Tuning. They took an excessive amount of time but once back, we finally popped it back in. The update comes with 3D mapping and traffic. Maps were updated as well. Now all that's left is to wire up the OEM reverse emblem camera for the OEM retrofit 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Also took a spare lower front bumper grill and cut out the vertical and horizontal elements to make a clean opening. This will allow me to give more exposure for the hidden LED light bar that I have in the bumper.

Next will be a small amount of sanding and then paint. After than, I'm going to look into the rare badgeless front bumper grill production.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Keeping it conservative, I've gotten together with Overlit Customs to reimagine the custom headlights. In the addition, Val at Overlit Customs is going to pull the Ruby dragon laminate on the taillights and go with a smoked red painted look. It'll stand out less but I'm excited about the near OEM finish. Also decided that we're going to pull the front lower grill completely until we're done with the one we're working on and do a flat silver wrap on the corners to match the trim









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Red out before the slight smoke begins. This is NOT laminate.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Rebuild to phase 3 of my Overlit Customs headlights is almost complete. These are wild and more vivid than I expected. The panamera shroud LEDs are now demon eyes capable along with the projectors. They will be able to shift colors independently and surrounded by a flat silver housing now.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Assembly essentially completed with new headlight covers. More testing and color combinations. Overlit Customs has recalibrated expectations with this great job









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Overlit Customs ha finished a full "red out" slightly smoked job on the taillights. These are painted so they're permanent and beautiful. Gives the rear a "less is more" feel to me. Also covered and textured the oem bumper turn signal corners.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

That's a lot of red back there now

Your car is just screaming for a 2013+ tail light upgrade/update instead, IMO


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> That's a lot of red back there now
> 
> Your car is just screaming for a 2013+ tail light upgrade/update instead, IMO


That's the plan on the future. With some upgrades LED tweaks. It's cheaper to do that than the front end, which was my first thought. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Finally sorted and installed by Overlit Customs. Very impressed and haven't had a chance to fully test them out. Taillights have a bit of an obvious contrast but it will grab attention no more than the neochrome I had on there before. This is classier.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

After putting it off for a while, I finally got my OEM reverse emblem camera running. I was concerned that I'd have to replace the comfort module but it turns out that the Polaris FIS module was the culprit causing issues. Also finished a test open lower grill without the horizontal and vertical elements.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Simple enough to do. I need to throw some patience into the finish though.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Anyone using a Polaris FIS that's distributed mostly by KermaTDI should know that there will be some severe issues if using it in conjunction with any OEM RNS head units. These are typically the ones that have Bluetooth and navigation. 
After having a bevy of problems from Bluetooth deactivation, CANBUS Gateway errors, and enough battery drain to leave two cars stranded, I've come to the realization that this can even mislead you into thinking you have to invest $400 or around that for a comfort module. Additional issues that occurred while having the Polaris FIS module were failed communication between the door and the CANBUS, backup camera interference, and the head unit staying on independent of the ignition. 
I hope this is useful information for all. Anyone using an OEM RCD will have no issues with the module, bluetooth emulation, CANBUS data feeds, etc. Separate from the CC, this module was tested in a 2013 Jetta GLI where we were surprisingly able to replicate identical symptoms. Besides the module itself, the only other common unit involved was the RNS level OEM head units.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Took a chance with a jew spoiler that's got more surface area but still not blatant. I think it needs some mounting adjustments with a heat gun.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomacono (Nov 14, 2016)

VRBehavior said:


> Took a chance with a jew spoiler that's got more surface area but still not blatant. I think it needs some mounting adjustments with a heat gun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love your set up,,great job. where can i find this spoiler?


----------



## Tomacono (Nov 14, 2016)

Where can i find the splitter?


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

I've tabled the CC for a bit as I felt I was rushing the build and getting more concerned with the opinion and likes of others as the car made the rounds. I've slowly started coming back  to it as budget and time allows. Thus far, I had some minor body work done and repainted the Ceika Performance custom BBK up front. Also going to probably switch to LED main and foglight bulbs for the rest of the year.

I've put the oem Savannahs back on and refinished them to have more contrast against the Porsche gt3 rs lava orange that I had the calipers painted.

Upgrades the oem water pump, which has a plastic housing to an oem variant with a metal housing, installed ECS Tuning rear stainless steel brake lines and has this grey suede shift boot stitched and installed.

Currently we have a second ecu at Mabotech undergoing testing for preparation for a custom tune.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

It's been a while since I posted here. So, to catch anyone who still cares up, the CC went down with some plastic pieces that were failing. We partnered with United Motorsports to get the EFR 6758 setup tuned. Due to covid and just frustrations with how some people run their business, this process took a little over a year.

We're hoping that we can schedule a dyno session before the year is out and we're estimating 374-390 whp. Keep in mind that we need this car to be able to do daily duty should it need to. So the UM tune has a boost curve that feels more like the engine setup is an OEM affair.

The obstacle we've hit is that the motor seemed to have jumped timing, due to a damaged crank sprocket which has set my timeline back. Thankfully, head and block internals (supertech, Brute IX, CP) were undamaged. So new timing components are going in and we're resealing the valve cover. We're going to look at resealing the EFR turbo itself.

We may or may not do the dyno after that. I'm playing with the preventative option of swapping all coolant hoses to silicone, upgrading to larger aluminum radiator, and swapping for fresh plugs.

No aesthetic stuff has been done except testing out blacking out the chrome door trim and rear bumper chrome trim.

If you're still subscribed, stay tuned. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Timing issue has been resolved. Replaced all timing components, new cam, and went with a heavier weight oil. While the motor was worked in, we fabricated a single piece intake into the MAF housing and integrated into the velocity stack for dynoes. A big elephant bojangle size filter fits right over the opening for regular driving.























Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

Now redirecting to an exterior phase that I've accelerated the schedule on and trying to source a wiring diagram for a rear conversion I recently did. Loving the choice to switch to the gen 2 tail section but having the devil's time getting the wiring done. Any help would be greatly appreciated ok diagrams.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## g_andy17 (Nov 16, 2021)

Great to see this thread is still going. Last time I looked into it and lost my account was in 2016. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_andy17 (Nov 16, 2021)

VRBehavior said:


> Now redirecting to an exterior phase that I've accelerated the schedule on and trying to source a wiring diagram for a rear conversion I recently did. Loving the choice to switch to the gen 2 tail section but having the devil's time getting the wiring done. Any help would be greatly appreciated ok diagrams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since you converted the rear end, are those red tails up for sale by any chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

Random question; how hard is it to fit an IE intercooler v2 to the cc 2.0?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

g_andy17 said:


> Since you converted the rear end, are those red tails up for sale by any chance?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One might be but the passenger side is properly damaged 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

VirgoPHD said:


> Random question; how hard is it to fit an IE intercooler v2 to the cc 2.0?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got a pic of the intercooler? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Got a pic of the intercooler?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

VirgoPHD said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if it's spec'd to fit in the oem location then it should be just like fitting the regular one. A shop should be able to do that. If it's a front mount, you need the Neuspeed oem location delete kit for the intercooler. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Well if it's spec'd to fit in the oem location then it should be just like fitting the regular one. A shop should be able to do that. If it's a front mount, you need the Neuspeed oem location delete kit for the intercooler.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I that’s what I was thinking but I’m looking at the MK6 version and it does look slightly different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_andy17 (Nov 16, 2021)

Looks like on ECS it’s showing an IE intercooler that fits the mk6/b6 and beetle. Not sure if it’s the right one but it shows a Manufacturer part number of IETPCB1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

g_andy17 said:


> Looks like on ECS it’s showing an IE intercooler that fits the mk6/b6 and beetle. Not sure if it’s the right one but it shows a Manufacturer part number of IETPCB1
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about saving a few bucks by buying off FB, cause the price is still up there but nobody’s selling the MK6 version, I’m seeing only MQB platform intercoolers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_andy17 (Nov 16, 2021)

VirgoPHD said:


> I was thinking about saving a few bucks by buying off FB, cause the price is still up there but nobody’s selling the MK6 version, I’m seeing only MQB platform intercoolers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I kinda realized the same thing on most of the things I’ve bought. Plus on top of that you have proof of ownership so you can claim it under warranty if something was to happen, like a crack on that aluminum during shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

When you put it like that I’ll order from IE for the piece of mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_andy17 (Nov 16, 2021)

VirgoPHD said:


> When you put it like that I’ll order from IE for the piece of mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_andy17 (Nov 16, 2021)

Can’t imagine chasing a boost leak to find out it’s cracked 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

g_andy17 said:


> Can’t imagine chasing a boost leak to find out it’s cracked
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

A intercooler for a MQB car isn't going to fit on the CC anyways


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

VirgoPHD said:


> I that’s what I was thinking but I’m looking at the MK6 version and it does look slightly different
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically the 2012 CC is a Passat CC which is a mk5/6. Modifications to make it fit should be minor but a lot of vendors just assume mk6 stuff will fit the CC and they don't really know. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

VRBehavior said:


> Technically the 2012 CC is a Passat CC which is a mk5/6. Modifications to make it fit should be minor but a lot of vendors just assume mk6 stuff will fit the CC and they don't really know.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


So what’s your setup for cooling


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VirgoPHD (Dec 12, 2014)

snobrdrdan said:


> A intercooler for a MQB car isn't going to fit on the CC anyways


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

VirgoPHD said:


> So what’s your setup for cooling
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Using an APR unit that is larger bit still clears into the oem location. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## T16 (Apr 23, 2013)

VRBehavior said:


> Got this finally taken care of last night. Drives so much better and lower. Have to acclimate myself since she's feeling the ground more.


This surely cannot be real? It looks utterly ridiculous.


----------



## VRBehavior (Dec 29, 2006)

T16 said:


> This surely cannot be real? It looks utterly ridiculous.


Relax. That was back in 2015. It's gone through a number of iterations since then given the lessons I've learned.
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------

